# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Firefox sur le dclin ? Presque, rpond un de ses co-crateurs, "bien sr que non" rpond un cadre de Mozilla

## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 21/05/10*


*Quand Chrome gagne 40 millions d'utilisateurs, Firefox en gagne 100*
*D'aprs un cadre de Mozilla : qui parle de dclin ?*


Comme d'habitude avec la Fondation Mozilla, il ne s'agit pas d'une rponse officielle. Mais cela y ressemble furieusement.

Sur son blog personnel, Asa Dotzler, directeur du dveloppement de Firefox, vient de comparer les progressions respectives de Chrome et de Firefox sur l'anne 2009.

Cette mini-tude fait suite aux dclarations de Black Ross, un des crateurs du navigateur, pour qui le Panda Roux est proche du dclin et la Fondation emptre dans une culture bureaucratique qui l'empcherait d'innover face  la concurrence (lire ci-avant).

Que nous dit Dotzler ?

En substance, que la progression soit-disant irrsistible de Chrome (+100 % en un an) est en fait... infrieure  celle de Firefox. En chiffres bruts, s'entend.

D'aprs lui, quand le navigateur de Google gagnait 40 millions d'utilisateurs sur 2009, Firefox en gagnait de son cot 100 millions.





Il n'y aurait donc pas matire  s'inquiter.

En revanche Dotzler ne dit pas (et pour cause, il faudrait des moyens plus pousss) d'o viennent ces nouveaux utilisateurs.

Il semble en effet ressortir de vos commentaires que les  migrations  vers Chrome se font majoritairement depuis Firefox. Autrement dit, que la progression de Firefox se ferait majoritairement depuis Internet Explorer.

Si Internet Explorer 9, qui marque une avance (enfin) majeure pour le navigateur de Microsoft, venait  colmater l'rosion de ses parts de march, l'analyse de Dotzler pourrait rapidement tre  revoir.

Mais  ce jour, elle a au moins le mrite de remettre les choses en perspectives.


*Source* : Le billet de Asa Dotzler

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Alors dclin ou pas dclin ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 19/05/10*

*Firefox est-il sur le dclin ?*
*Presque, rpond son co-crateur mais son avis ne fait pas l'unanimit*


Black Ross, un des crateurs de Firefox, employ aujourd'hui de Facebook, pense que son navigateur n'est plus ce qu'il tait.

C'est en ces termes qu'il a rpondu avant-hier  une question sur l'avenir du Panda Roux : _ Je pense que la Fondation Mozilla est progressivement retombe dans ses anciens travers, elle est tre trop timide, trop passive et trop focalise sur le consensus pour dlivrer rapidement des produits innovants_ .

Son avis n'est pas isol. Un autre co-fondateur du navigateur, John Hewitt, disait au final presque la mme chose - sans citer Mozilla. Il se bornait  souligner que le W3C tait trop lent dans ses prises de dcisions. Et que les dveloppeurs de navigateurs ne pouvaient pas se permettre d'attendre que l'organisme sorte un standard pour avancer.

Consquence, si Mozilla suit  la lettre les recommandations du W3C, ses dveloppements sont vous  tre dpasss par la concurrence avant mme d'tre finaliss.

_ Les concepteurs de navigateurs ont besoin de se lancer dans des API non-standardises, et de laisser le W3C normaliser plus tard. Attendre que le comit innove, c'est du suicide_ , affirme-t-il sur son Twitter, _ c'est comme a que a devrait fonctionner : les navigateurs innovent  leurs manires, les utilisateurs choisissent le meilleur et aprs le W3C standardise ce que les utilisateurs ont choisi, les navigateurs seraient moins identiques_ .

Aucun des deux ne semble tirer de plaisir  dresser ce constat, de plus en plus partag, sur la perte de vitesse de Firefox. La rcente dcision de Canonical de choisir Chromium par dfaut pour Ubuntu Netbook Edition n'en est qu'un exemple supplmentaire.

Il n'en reste pas moins que cette analyse ne fait pas l'unanimit.

John Lilly, l'ex-prsident de Mozilla - qui vient tout juste de dmissionner, rpond sur le mme sujet de forum que Black Ross : _ Le produit s'amliore de jour en jour, et encore plus avec Firefox 4.0 []. Nous avons 400 millions d'utilisateurs et ce chiffre ne cesse de grandir. Et nous possdons une norme communaut de personnes impliques partout dans le monde qui travaillent pour que les choses soient encore meilleures. La comptition est plus forte que jamais mais je suis confiant sur nos chances [de russite]_ .






Mthode Cou ou rveil annonc du Panda Roux, l'avenir nous le dira.


*Source* : Le premier Tweet de Hewiitt, le deuxime, et  le troisime, la discussion entre Black Ross et John Lilly dont est extraite la capture d'cran ci-dessus


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Interview : _"Chrome n'a aucun intrt  venir chasser sur nos terres"_

 ::fleche::  Firefox 4 tiendra-t-il ses trs nombreuses promesses ? Dbut de rponse avec sa premire beta prvue pour juin

Pourquoi les dveloppeurs prfrent les extensions de Chrome 4.0  celles de Firefox ?

 ::fleche::  Ubuntu pense  remplacer Firefox par Chromium dans sa distribution pour Netbooks : voteriez-vous pour Google ou pour Mozilla ?

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Le W3C ralentit-il l'innovation ?
 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, Firefox est-il distanc, comme le pense Black Ross, voire sur le dclin, ou Firefox 4.0 va-t-il remettre les pendules  l'heure comme le laisse entendre John Lilly ?

*Maj de Gordon Fowler*


*Firefox va-t-il disparatre ?*
*Au profit de Chrome, comme l'affirme une tude qui pense que le recul d'Internet Explorer est galement trs exagr*


Une tude de Devil Mountain Software affirme que le recul d'Internet Explorer est _ trs douteux_ .

L'analyse s'appuie sur le constat que plus de 80 % des entreprises utilisent le navigateur de Microsoft. Un socle qui lui assure un avenir solide.
En tout cas les jours de la semaine.

L'tude est cependant  dans un sens ou dans l'autre   relativiser.

Elle repose en effet sur les donnes collectes auprs des quelques 22.000 entreprises qui utilisent les services de Moutain Devil Software.
Elle ne prend par ailleurs en compte  que  Windows.
La mthode utilise consiste  tudier les processus en cours d'excution dans la Tasklist de l'OS.

Quelques lments sont tout de mme  noter.

Le plus intressant est certainement que les postes de travail ne sont plus quips d'un seul navigateur. A cot de l'indtrnable Explorer on trouve  prsent Firefox (sur une machine sur deux) et Chrome (sur 1 sur 5).

Progression de la concurrence donc. Mais pour le PDG de Devil Mountain, en dduire qu'Internet Explorer est sur le dclin relve d'une mconnaissance de  _ la manire dont les entreprises sont organises en interne_ . Il souligne que de trs nombreuses applications reposent sur Internet Explorer et que pour les socits _ il est pratiquement impossible de se dbarrasser de ces applications prhistoriques_ .

Le dcalage avec les tudes donnant 60 % de part de march au navigateur de Microsoft pourrait s'expliquer par le fait que Devil Mountain comptabilise galement les utilisations d'Explorer autres que le surf (les applications d'entreprise donc).

_ Le moteur d'IE est souvent embarqu dans une autre appli [] donc quand chez Microsoft ils disent qu'il est difficile de mettre fin aux anciennes versions de son navigateur, ils disent vrai_ .

Internet Explorer n'est donc pas mort. Mais ce n'est peut-tre pas une bonne nouvelle pour Redmond.

_ Microsoft voudrait certainement avoir un truc comme Chrome  lger et rapide  mais il se pourrait qu'il ne puisse jamais l'avoir_ , les habitudes de ses utilisateurs pesant sur l'innovation d'Explorer.

L'analyse souligne par ailleurs que de plus en plus d'employs utilisent un deuxime navigateur pour surfer : Firefox, mais surtout Chrome. Ce qui amne le PDG de Devil Moutain  une conclusion  contre-courant des autres analystes IT : 

_L'acteur le plus vulnrable du march, ce n'est pas Mirosoft. A mesure que Chrome progresse c'est Firefox. Chrome est plus pur, plus rapide et plus sr_ .

Et comme  _Microsoft, [] ne risque rien_ , il en conclut, catgorique que _ s'il y en a un qui doit se faire manger, ce sera Firefox_ .

La Fondation Mozilla et ses utilisateurs seront ravis de l'apprendre.


*Source* : Le rsum de l'tude de Devil Moutain Software


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Chrome dbarque sur les murs du mtro (et vise de plus en plus 10 % du march) 

 ::fleche::  Mozilla Firefox 3.5 dpasse Internet Explorer 7 et devient le navigateur le plus populaire au monde selon StatCounter  

 ::fleche::  Exclusif : Quelles questions souhaiteriez vous poser  la Fondation Mozilla ?

 ::fleche::  Les rubriques Dveloppement Web et Applications (actu, forums, tutos) de Dveloppez.com


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Chrome soit plus beau, plus rapide et plus sr que Firefox ?
 ::fleche::  Et que Firefox va rgresser - voire disparatre - au profit du navigateur de Google ?

----------


## trenton

> Pensez-vous que Chrome soit plus beau, plus rapide et plus sr que Firefox ?


Plus beau ? Question de got. De toute faon un navigateur n'a pas a tre beau, c'est le thme qui doit l'tre. 

Plus rapide ? Faut voir comment on calcule, mais certainement aujourd'hui. Mais on verra l'tat des choses  la prochaine sortie d'une nouvelle version de Firefox.

Plus sr ? Aucune ide




> Et que Firefox va rgresser - voire disparatre - au profit du navigateur de Google ?


Bof, Firefox a deux avantages (ou inconvnient a dpend pour qui) par rapport  Chrome: il est libre et n'est pas fait par Google. Bref, rgresser oui, disparaitre, certainement pas.

----------


## dams78

Je connais pas mal de gens qui sont pass de Firefox  Chrome. Mais  mon avis cette hmorragie ne va pas durer longtemps, certains on peur de Google, certains se sont habitu au libre, certains se sont habitus  Firefox, etc. Donc tout ceux l vont rester fidle  Firefox.

Donc je pense qu'au final Google grce  sa force de frappe (cf les pubs du mtro) va grappiller des parts de march  IE en attirant des personnes "non informaticiennes" qui ne connaissaient mme pas l'existence de plusieurs navigateurs.

----------


## antoinev2

Etude intressante, mais je crois plutt que Firefox a encore de beaux jours devant lui.

Pour ma part, au boulot j'ai toujours IE 6 (pour l'intranet, et qui ne risque donc pas de disparatre, en effet), mais aussi Firefox depuis quelques mois (pour surfer plus rapidement).

Et chez moi c'est Firefox uniquement.

Je pense que le public met du temps  changer d'habitude.
Or le grand public adopte progressivement Firefox, et va donc continuer  l'utiliser longtemps avant de changer  nouveau.

----------


## ash.ice.loky

J'ai surtout vu beaucoup de PC avec Chrome dessus parce que les gens ont cliquer sur le jolie lien sur google permettant d'installer Chrome.

Du coup ces personnes se retrouvent avec Chrome comme Navigateur par dfaut sans mme savoir ce qu'est un navigateur.

----------


## Julien_G

Au rythme o vont les 2 navigateurs, je pense que Chrome va devancer FF dans un futur proche.

----------


## dams78

> Au rythme o vont les 2 navigateurs, je pense que Chrome va devancer FF dans un futur proche.


Ca c'est possible a.

A moins qu'aprs Chrome les gens aient envie de tester Firefox...

----------


## Traroth2

Je ne suis pas d'accord, en ce qui concerne les entreprises. Dans toutes les socits o j'ai travaill ces 5 dernires annes, j'ai utilis Firefox, et seulement Firefox (sauf pour les tests, mais a, c'est une autre histoire).

Cela dit, si Mozilla ne fait pas quelque chose pour que Firefox soit  nouveau plus stable, plus rapide et donne moins l'impression d'utiliser un gros veau, a peut devenir grave, effectivement !

----------


## Traroth2

> Au rythme o vont les 2 navigateurs, je pense que Chrome va devancer FF dans un futur proche.


C'est sr que Mozilla n'a pas les moyens de se payer une campagne de pub comme Google le fait actuellement pour Chrome...

----------


## Traroth2

Globalement, cette tude met des ides intressantes, mais je pense que le dclin de IE est rel. Reste  savoir dans quelle mesure Chrome va s'imposer et au dtriment de qui.

Il y a beaucoup de variables inconnues dans cette histoire : est-ce que la mfiance naissante pour Google va avoir un impact ? Est-ce que leur campagne publicitaire aura l'impact qu'ils esprent, comment seront les prochaines versions de Chrome, de Firefox et de IE ? Ces prochaines versions seront sans doute trs importantes, car tout risque de se jouer  ce moment-l. Microsoft peut trs bien diter 2 versions de IE : une version "legacy" pour les entreprises qui sont coinces avec des outils ne fonctionnant qu'avec IE 6 et apparents, et une version disons "light", tournant avec Webkit, par exemple.

----------


## Invit

J'ai du mal  croire ce rapport. Il se base uniquement sur les entreprises (qui ne sont pas les seules sur le march) et ensuite malgr la progression de Chrome je ne pense pas que Firefox disparaisse. La communaut est active et ractive. 

L'affirmation selon laquelle Chrome serait plus sr est  mon avis n'importe quoi. Aucun navigateur n'est sr. 

J'ai aussi du mal avec l'ide selon laquelle Microsoft n'aurait rien  perder. Il suffit de voir ce qu'ils ont perdu comme part de march et la progression de concurrents entre IE6 et IE7.

----------


## smyley

Oul a a l'air d'un bon gros troll ... autant dire directement que IE aussi va disparatre ... d'ailleurs a fait des annes que beaucoup le souhaites et pourtant il est toujours l  ::aie::

----------


## kaymak

Pourquoi pas ( mme si ca sens le troll ici aussi), c'est pas idiot de dire que firefox est le plus vulnrable.

C'est, en mme temps, d'une vidence.... Chrome  tout  prouver et rien  perdre, IE est dj sur le dclin, opra ne dcolle pas malgr monts et merveilles d'efforts.
Du coup le seul qui avance et qui prend des risques c'est firefox.
Bon. Bah  tenter des trucs on tombe des fois. ; )

Mais si firefox venait  disparaitre, j'ai dans l'ide qu'un autre prendrait sa relve en s'appliquant  corriger les dfauts du prcdent ; )


Autrement c'est qui DMS ? Ils font quoi dans la vie pour s'exprimer et se voir attribuer une tribune public ??
[ame="http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=Devil+Mountain+Software&start=10&sa=N"]Devil Mountain Software - Recherche Google[/ame]

Surement des trucs bien.... Surement

----------


## pmithrandir

Un paramtre qui n'est pas pris en compte, c'est que chrome est un spyware en puissance. Il ne collecte que certain type de donnes mais il collecte quand mme.

Comment imaginer que les entreprises choisissent en masse un outil qui va enregistrer les donnes qu'elles recherchent quelque part dans un autre pays...

Firefox a perc dans les administration et les entreprises par sa stabilit et parce que les IT poussent depuis 5 ans pour le mettre en place. Malgr tout, il ne perce que doucement.

Chrome est tout jeune, change de version tous les 3 jours et google n'est pas rput pour la stabilit de leur interfaces ou le support technique des produits. Il n'hsitent en effet pas a abandonner du jour au lendemain un produit.

C'est toute la diffrence avec firefox qui existera toujours(enfin pour au moin 10 ou 15 ans), ou IE qui restera lui aussi en place.

Un paramtre aussi pour IE6, il n'est plus support, XP non plus...(dans la version qui a IE6) ca fait beaucoup. Au final, quelle entreprise pourra encore travailler sous IE6 d'ici quelques mois / annes ?
Les applications vont devoir tre refaites de fond en comble et les dcideurs vont avoir entre les mains des documents du service IT qui leur expliquera pourquoi aprs 6 ou 7 ans on doit tout refaire de 0. Et la, je ne suis pas sur qu'ils continuent  utiliser un systme qui leur a foutu la merde.


A contrario, firefox fournit une retrocompatibilit et surtout, continue a fournir les navigateurs dans toutes leurs versions. Et aucune MAJ de windows ne changera ca.

----------


## tHE_fLAmMinG_mOE

Bonsoir,




> Je connais pas mal de gens qui sont pass de Firefox  Chrome. Mais  mon avis cette hmorragie ne va pas durer longtemps, *certains on peur de Google*, certains se sont habitu *au libre*, certains se sont habitus  Firefox, etc. Donc tout ceux l vont rester fidle  Firefox.
> 
> Donc je pense qu'au final Google grce  sa force de frappe (cf les pubs du mtro) va grappiller des parts de march  IE en attirant des personnes "non informaticiennes" qui ne connaissaient mme pas l'existence de plusieurs navigateurs.


Je fais partie de ces gens qui sont passs rcemment de firefox  chrome, et je pense que je vais y rester, pour la simple et bonne raison que firefox est une usine  gaz...et pas de problme pour le ct libre : j'utilise le projet open-source chromium  ::):  qui du coup (j'ose esprer) ne contient pas les "spywares" de Google. En revanche, effectivement, l'adoption de chromium sera certainement incomparable  celle de chrome (matraquage de pubs, liens sur le moteur de recherche de tous les utilisateurs 'lambda', mconnaissance et difficult d'installation de chromium sous windows...).

Enfin, je pense que chrome rcuprera assez rapidement les parts de march de Firefox (et en prendra  IE) pour des raisons trs simples :
- Tout le monde connait Google (de 7  77 ans ^^)
- La grosse campagne de pub va le faire connatre aux non-informaticiens
- Firefox n'est plus ce qu'il tait (ou du moins me parait beaucoup moins performant depuis que je suis sous chromium)
- Chrome est rapide, complet et joli (si si, ca compte)

Enfin voil, ce n'est que mon avis.


EDIT:



> Chrome est tout jeune, change de version tous les 3 jours et google n'est pas rput pour la stabilit de leur interfaces ou le support technique des produits. Il n'hsitent en effet pas a abandonner du jour au lendemain un produit.


Effectivement chrome change de version tous les 3 jours, ce qui pour moi est loin d'tre un dfaut, tant que la rtro-compatibilit est garantie. Et pour ce qui est d'abandonner un produit du jour au lendemain, cela m'tonnerai beaucoup que Google fasse a avec Chrome, pour lequel ils ont dpens des fortunes en dveloppement (la vitesse de dveloppement est hallucinante), marketing, etc. et qui leur permettra de contrler la partie cliente et serveur pour leur service web (le rve pour une socit comme google ^^)

----------


## Michel Rotta

Reste qu'une tude base sur les logiciels installs, et sur une partie du parc, ne me semble pas pouvoir tirer des conclusions pour l'ensemble.

Ne serait-il pas intressant de comparer avec une tude base sur la frquentation des sites ? Une au hasard ici et les chiffres sont assez diffrent, surtout pour l'utilisation rel d'un chrome.

Perso je suis rest sous FF, trop d'outils de dveloppement pour me permettre d'investir sur un nouveau. Les autres juste pour tester.

----------


## zandru

Pour ma part, je pense que firefox va rester encore quelque temps l'alternative la plus courante  IE, mme si Chrome grappille des part de march. 
Il est certain que Chrome va subir une forte progression en raison de sa nouveaut et de l'omnipotence de google. Cependant les utilisateurs de firefox vont rester, pour une grande part, fidle au panda roux en raison des multiples extensions. 
A titre personnel, j'aurais du mal  me passer de certaines applications.

Et un rapide sondage au sein de mon entreprise donne :
63% firefox
37% IE
0% Chrome
Pour l'instant, tout ceux qui ont test Chrome (rapidement) sont rest sous Firefox.

----------


## FredN

En ce qui concerne chrome, son avantage est qu'il s'installe plus ou moins  l'insu de l'utilisateur. Par exemple lorsqu'on installe d'autres programmes (exemple avast home), o une fentre proposant d'installer google et qu'il faut dcocher apparait lors de l'installation (fentre dont l'utilisateur lambda ne se soucie pas). Ou encore la pub qui propose d'installer google chrome lorsqu'on ouvre google sur explorer (l'utilisateur lambda ne sait pas qu'il installe un navigateur).

En tout cas je ne compte plus le nombre de fois o en dpannage chez des clients je vois l'icne chrome et je demande "Vous avez install google chrome ?" et qu'on me rponds "Je n'ai rien install du tout".

Quant au fait que certaines applications tournent sous explorer, a ne devrait pas servir  maintenir ses parts de march, puisque la rtrocompatibilit semble tre le dernier souci de Microsoft, et que les anciennes versions deviennent de plus en plus difficiles  trouver. En tout cas ces entreprises risquent de devoir pay cher un jour leur choix peu rflchi.

----------


## jcpconsult

bonjour tout le monde
Il faut faire trs attention Google est en train de devenir le nouveau Microsoft



> "Vous avez install google chrome ?" et qu'on me rponds "Je n'ai rien install du tout".


Ceci est une nouvelle preuve, ceci me fait penser  une installation Windows, IE tait tellement impliqu dans l'architecture de l'OS, qu'on ne pouvait pas le dsinstaller. Je me rappelle une fois sous XP, je trouve comment dsinstaller IE 7, je le fais et je me retrouve avec IE 6, impossible  enlever lui !

Chrome est peut tre un peu plus rapide que Firefox (je ne parle mme pas de IE), mais c'est normal, la plupart du temps il ne fonctionne pas : liste droulante inoprante, et plein d'autres fonctionnalits en retrait par rapport  Firefox, par exemple pas d'extensions (pour l'instant cela existe que dans les versions en dev), impossible de choisir facilement un autre moteur de recherche...
Quand Chrome sera au niveau de Firefox (seul navigateur d'importance vraiment libre) on pourra comparer les performances de manire plus intelligente.
En plus sur la question du look c'est une histoire de got !!! on s'en fout ! Perso je ne trouve pas qu'il soit plus beau, simplement plus pur.
On peut faire la mme chose avec Firefox, essayez la touche F11.

En plus les statistiques le montre Firefox ne cesse de prendre des parts  IE et Chrome prend des parts  Opera. Donc cette tude c'est du bidon paye par qui on ne sait pas.

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah ce qu'ils disent n'est pas idiot dans le sens que c'est vrai que le fait que 80% qui utilisent ie et que les entreprises ont moins tendance  changer que le particulier fait peut-etre que dans les entreprises on a moins de chance d'assister tout de suite  un dclin de ie mais je penses qu'avec le temps on pourra arriver certainement   ce que les entreprises se modernisent au niveau des navigateurs et peut-etre laisser le choix du navigateur...

----------


## radical_bombtracks

Effectivement, IE est increvable, c'est dommage mais c'est comme ca  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, personnellement j'utilise firefox pour ces nombreux plugins dont quelques uns sont bien pratique pour du dveloppement web. 

Chrome est plus rapide et (de base) plus pur, c'est mon choix actuel pour naviguer sur mon pc de bureau, qui entre parenthse est un ane de course  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sergio63

> Bof, Firefox a deux avantages (ou inconvnient a dpend pour qui) par rapport  Chrome: il est libre et n'est pas fait par Google. Bref, rgresser oui, disparaitre, certainement pas.


Firefox n'est pas fait par Google, mais c'est Google qui finance la fondation Mozilla, alors il ont en quelque sorte droit de vie et de mort sur Firefox, droit qu'ils n'hsiterons pas  utiliser si il fait trop d'ombre  leur bb !

----------


## trenton

> Firefox n'est pas fait par Google, mais c'est Google qui finance la fondation Mozilla, alors il ont en quelque sorte droit de vie et de mort sur Firefox, droit qu'ils n'hsiterons pas  utiliser si il fait trop d'ombre  leur bb !


Non, Mozilla a aujourd'hui beaucoup d'argent (suffisamment pour financer d'autres projets libres que Firefox), et ils ne le gagnent pas que grce  Google. D'autre part, Firefox est libre, je vois pas comment Google peut "tuer" Firefox, si ils pouvaient le tuer ils l'auraient dj fait.

----------


## dams78

> Firefox n'est pas fait par Google, mais c'est Google qui finance la fondation Mozilla, alors il ont en quelque sorte droit de vie et de mort sur Firefox, droit qu'ils n'hsiterons pas  utiliser si il fait trop d'ombre  leur bb !


Mou alors a, quand on voit les millions que wikipedia  russit  runir, le jour o Firefox voudra faire pareil je pense qu'on sera nombreux  donner un peu.

Et puis Google profite bien de la barre de recherche de Firefox, s'ils arrtaient de la financer, Firefox risquerai d'aller voire ailleurs... Et comme un logiciel libre est "immortel" c'est un risque  ne pas prendre, je pense.

----------


## xavpel

Et voila que "presque" tout le monde ne jure plus que par Chrome....

En attendant qu'il fasse comme tout les autres et deviennes une usine  gaz...

Tout beau, tout neuf, c'est normal qu'il soit rapide. Heuresement !
Mais si il y a une mise  jour tout les 3 jours, on peut tre sr que dans 1 an, il sera dj beaucoup moins rapide.

Enfin, c'est mon avis...

Perso, du fait de mon activit, j'utilise tous les navigateurs possible, et la liste est longue donc pourquoi parler de disparition, chacun son heure de gloire simplement...

----------


## dolteki

Perso, je trouve Chrome moche (le bleu est horrible et les onglets me dbectent).

S'il est plus rapide, c'est parce qu'il utilise WebKit ; Google n'a rien invent du tout. Ils ont pris le moteur le plus rapide, et basta. Ajoutons  a pas d'extensions et peu de fonctionnalits, et on obtient un navigateur rapide.

Chez Mozilla, dveloppent eux-mme le moteur de rendu, et le prochain (dont j'ai perdu le nom), promet de belles performances.

De plus en plus de gens se rendent compte du BigBrothering qu'est en train de mettre en place Google (qui a encore Google Desktop en sachant ce qu'il fait ?) et Chrome peut faire peur.

Je me rappelle du premier CLUF, qui mentionnait que Google se rservait le droit de rutiliser TOUTES les donnes qui transitent par Chrome. En gros, mme quand on envoie une pice jointe, ils peuvent en faire quelque chose.

Pour Mozilla : oui Google leur file beaucoup d'argent, par exemple pour intgrer son moteur de recherche dans la barre d'adresse. Mais s'ils arrtent et que Firefox se retrouve avec un autre moteur de recherche, Google va perdre les recherches automatiques de beaucoup de part de march (un tiers dans le monde quand mme). Il y a bien des gens (j'en fais partie) qui ne sont satisfaits que par le moteur de Google, mais pour l'utilisateur lambda, a ne fera pas de diffrence. De toute faon avec IE il tait habitu  Live Search.

Il faut se rappeler que si chez nous Google a plus de 90% de parts de march, aux Etats-Unis il n'est "qu'" 70% et des brouettes. Donc perdre entre 10 et 20 de pdm, a les ferait probablement chier. Donc pas d'arrt de financement de Mozilla  mon avis (qui a d'ailleurs de l'argent comme a a dj t dit, et a leur permet de dvelopper d'autres trucs pas indispensables  leur survie).

Donc moi je dis : Chrome va prendre des pdm  court terme. A moyen et  long terme, les applis qui sont obliges d'utiliser IE (6 notamment) vont disparatre, et leurs pdm aussi. Je pense qu'on va se retrouver devant un statu quo avec des pdm  peu prs quivalentes, avec une lgre avance pour IE (l'habitude)

----------


## garkhan

> Un paramtre qui n'est pas pris en compte, c'est que chrome est un spyware en puissance. Il ne collecte que certain type de donnes mais il collecte quand mme.
> 
> Comment imaginer que les entreprises choisissent en masse un outil qui va enregistrer les donnes qu'elles recherchent quelque part dans un autre pays...


Effectivement, Chrome est le plus rapide pou l'instant. Mais le fait qu'il trace tous les clic de l'utilisateur va calmer pas mal d'entreprise et aussi les privs. J'ai personnellement du mal  accepter ce genre de chose.

J'utilise quasiment plus que Firefox, je le trouve nettement mieux que Exploreur mais il est quand mme de plus en plus lourd ct utilisation de l'UC.

J'attends les prochaines versions pour voir si a empire ou si a s'amliore.

----------


## byrautor

En accs  mon site : URL SUPPRIMEE construit avec Serif WebPlus10, Chrome donne des erreurs d'affichage dont ne sont pas atteints Explorer et Firefox.
Voici en PJ ce que cela donne chez moi (Vista) avec la dernire version de Chrome (voir image).
Il y a peut tre encore du travail  faire sur ce logiciel comme sur les applications dportes que propose Google.
 ::?:

----------


## emmanuel.remy

J aime bien les deux. Chrome a l avantage d tre jeune donc lger. Dans quelques temps quand les utilisateurs auront install autant d extensions qu ils en ont dans leur firefox, que la consommation mmoire grimpera, I'll sera intressant de voir si le mme discours est tenu...
Quant  l analyse faite sur IE c est avec un petit sourir en coin que je lis que microsoft est prisonnier de la prsence de ie 6 en entreprise...si seulement l IT pouvait le dsinstaller 
sans souci comme n importe quel logiciel la question ne se poserait pas... Faudra donc attendre la migration des postes xp .

ERE

----------


## davrous

> Quant au fait que certaines applications tournent sous explorer, a ne devrait pas servir  maintenir ses parts de march, puisque la rtrocompatibilit semble tre le dernier souci de Microsoft, et que les anciennes versions deviennent de plus en plus difficiles  trouver. En tout cas ces entreprises risquent de devoir pay cher un jour leur choix peu rflchi.


Bonjour,

 Ce n'est pas vrai. La rtrocompatibilit est au centre de nos rflexions. Nous avons bien conscience qu'IE 6 est toujours trs fortement prsent au sein des grandes entreprises et nous ne pouvons nous permettre de casser la compatibilit. C'est pour cela d'IE 8 contient 3 moteurs de rendus diffrents pour permettre une migration en douceur. Plus d'infos ici : http://blogs.msdn.com/iefrance/archi...-partie-1.aspx 

 Quand  la "non reflexion" de ces entreprises, il faut quand mme faire attention  ce que l'on dit. Internet Explorer reste le seul navigateur administrable en entreprise (via GPO par exemple) et cela reste une pr-occupation bien lgitime des entreprises ayant un parc important de machines  gerer. On peut galement grer son dploiement personnalis via IEAK. Plus d'infos sur ces sujets ici : http://blogs.msdn.com/iefrance/

 Que FireFox ou Chrome soit votre navigateur prfr, je peux tout  fait le comprendre. Mais ne pensez pas pour autant que ceux qui ont fait le choix d'IE sont pour autant stupides. ;-)

David Rousset
Microsoft France

----------


## dolteki

Si IE8 est cens faire tourner les appli compatibles IE6, pourquoi ne pas faire une grosse comm' dessus pour inciter les entreprises  mettre  jour leurs postes ? Microsoft est parfaitement conscient de l'norme risque que prsente le surf avec IE6, et souvent c'est le seul navigateur install (je l'ai expriment, a fait mal).

J'avoue, avec la version 8, il est stupide de faire de l'anti-IE primaire. Compar aux versions prcdentes il y a un mieux. Maintenant, au lieu de conseiller d'installer Firefox aux habitus d'IE, je leur conseille de le mettre  jour vers la version 8, qui n'est plus trs loin de combler le gouffre qui sparait les versions 6 et 7 de la concurrence.

Une chose m'intrigue : qu'est ce qu'un "navigateur administrable" ? Je vois pas bien (si c'est pas trop HS)

----------


## henolivier

> En accs  mon site : URL SUPPRIMEE construit avec Serif WebPlus10, Chrome donne des erreurs d'affichage dont ne sont pas atteints Explorer et Firefox.
> Voici en PJ ce que cela donne chez moi (Vista) avec la dernire version de Chrome (voir image).
> Il y a peut tre encore du travail  faire sur ce logiciel comme sur les applications dportes que propose Google.


A noter aussi que les versions de Chrome suprieures a la 1.0 ne sont pas supportes par certaines version de JQuery 1.3 (et certaines fonctionnalits ne fonctionnent d'ailleurs pas). 
Selon le site de JQuery, cela a l'air de marcher maintenant (je n'ai pas test) mais nous tions quand mme avec un framework Javascript fonctionnant sous Chrome 1.0 mais pas suprieur

----------


## koghvasil

Selon moi, IE aura encore de beaux jours en perspective tant que les autres n'auront pas investi dans un service client aussi performant que celui de Microsoft. Vous avez un problme, vous envoyez un mot dans _votre_ langue et non en anglais et on vous rpond. Avec Google, on a des pages de tartines comme aide que personellement je n'arrive pas  comprendre quoique ce soit du franais en principe. Ce sont des "crbraux" qui les rdigent et la traduction n'est pas comprhensible pour un profane ou  peine ! Firefox et Opra, c'est tout en anglais et moi, par principe et par patriotisme, je demande qu'on ait la politesse de me donner une aide dans ma langue. Je crois qu'il y a une sorte de raction anti anglais qui monte et il faut reconnatre que Microsoft fait l'effort de traduire le plus possible dans la langue du client.
Les libres n'ont pas de "sens commercial" et c'est normal. Comme l'crit quelqu'un dans ces commentaire, Google inquite. Je suis personnellement toujours partag avec Google : il y a toujours quelque chose de gnial, mais aussi quelque chose de "prdateur" et j'y ai recours au minimum. Pour naviguer, j'utilise Firefox, mais mon navigateur par dfaut reste toujours la dernire version de IE. J'utilise Chrome pisodiquement et Opra, trs rarement. Je pense que chacun a ses habitudes, mais IE semble tenir le coup !

----------


## trenton

> Selon moi, IE aura encore de beaux jours en perspective tant que les autres n'auront pas investi dans un service client aussi performant que celui de Microsoft. Vous avez un problme, vous envoyez un mot dans _votre_ langue et non en anglais et on vous rpond. Avec Google, on a des pages de tartines comme aide que personellement je n'arrive pas  comprendre quoique ce soit du franais en principe. Ce sont des "crbraux" qui les rdigent et la traduction n'est pas comprhensible pour un profane ou  peine ! Firefox et Opra, c'est tout en anglais et moi, par principe et par patriotisme, je demande qu'on ait la politesse de me donner une aide dans ma langue. Je crois qu'il y a une sorte de raction anti anglais qui monte et il faut reconnatre que Microsoft fait l'effort de traduire le plus possible dans la langue du client.
> Les libres n'ont pas de "sens commercial" et c'est normal. Comme l'crit quelqu'un dans ces commentaire, Google inquite. Je suis personnellement toujours partag avec Google : il y a toujours quelque chose de gnial, mais aussi quelque chose de "prdateur" et j'y ai recours au minimum. Pour naviguer, j'utilise Firefox, mais mon navigateur par dfaut reste toujours la dernire version de IE. J'utilise Chrome pisodiquement et Opra, trs rarement. Je pense que chacun a ses habitudes, mais IE semble tenir le coup !


Je ne vois pas trs bien de quoi tu parles... Moi quand j'ai un problme avec Firefox, je trouve gnralement la solution rapidement et dans ma langue, mais c'est rare que j'ai un problme.

----------


## dams78

> Je ne vois pas trs bien de quoi tu parles... Moi quand j'ai un problme avec Firefox, je trouve gnralement la solution rapidement et dans ma langue, mais c'est rare que j'ai un problme.


Moi j'ai compris qu'il appelait directement Microsoft. Mais sinon je vais de faire un petit F1 et l'aide de Firefox est bien en franais.

----------


## dolteki

En mme temps, demander  ce qu'une fondation ait le mme service client qu'une entreprise multinationale qui pse plusieurs milliards de dollard, c'est un peu utopique.

Et puis, je vois pas de quel type d'aide on peut avoir avec un navigateur qui ncessite autant de moyens.

----------


## Francois_C

> Pensez-vous que Chrome soit plus beau, plus rapide et plus sr que Firefox ?
>  Et que Firefox va rgresser - voire disparatre - au profit du navigateur de Google ?


Bonne analyse, qui correspond tout  fait  l'volution de ma propre pratique. Je n'utilise plus IE, mais je ne saurais m'en dbarrasser sous Windows, J'ai utilis Firefox, mais je suis pass pour l'usage courant  Chromium. Et non Chrome parce que la version Open Source me permet une installation plus personnalise. Je n'aime pas l'installation de Chrome dans le dossier utilisateur (habitude de vieux).
Plus beau : oui, ne serait-ce que parce que Chrom(ium) conomise la place de la bordure suprieure de la fentre.
Plus rapide : c'est  cause de la lenteur de Firefox que j'ai cherch ailleurs. En plus, sous Ubuntu, l'arrive d'une version bizarre baptise Shiretoko, qui brouille encore plus l'image, m'a fait passer  Chromium sous Linux aussi. Je dois reconnatre que Firefox ptit ici de sa richesse mme. C'et le seul navigateur qui permet d'utiliser un correcteur orthographique latin, mais je ne m'en sers plus que sur les forums en latin. Et aussi pour les applications Greasemonkey ; mais c'est marginal, et je m'en dbarrasserai  la premire occasion.
Plus sr, je ne sais pas. J'ai l'impression de mieux connatre Firefox sur ce point.
Firefox va-t-il disparatre ? En tout cas il va rgresser considrablement, et c'est peut-tre  cause des dysfonctionnements du libre (voir cette sottise avec Shiretoko).

----------


## FailMan

IE a encore de beaux jours devant lui tout simplement parce qu'il est pr-install sur la plupart des machines quipes de Windows que l'on vend actuellement, et qu'une bonne partie des utilisateurs lambda ne voient pas l'intrt d'en utiliser un autre. " _Utiliser Firefox, pourquoi faire, il affiche la mme chose que IE ?_ "

Autant avec IE6, j'installais Firefox systmatiquement sur les machines sur lesquelles j'allais, autant maintenant je reste avec IE8 lorsque ce n'est pas ma machine. Il n'est pas le plus lourd, ni le plus beau, ni le plus rapide, mais c'est celui qu'on connat le mieux et on est sr qu'il est install  ::ccool:: 

Maintenant de mon point de vue personnel, j'tais sous IE6 il y a quelques temps, suis pass  Firefox 1, puis 1.5, puis 2.0 etc. etc. jusqu' l'arrive de Chrome. J'ai attendu quelques jours avant de m'y lancer et depuis j'y touche plus. Ce que je reproche  FF c'est d'avoir grossi au fur et  mesure. Occuper 20% de l'UC et 300 Mo de RAM avec un onglet Facebook et un autre YouTube, c'est un peu fort.

IE a encore de beaux jours devant lui. Firefox ne devrait plus voluer des masses en terme de part de march. Chrome voluera jusqu'a atteindre un maximum qui restera un peu plus faible que celui de Firefox. Je pense qu'IE restera en matre, Firefox sera le dauphin et Chrome restera troisime pour de bon.
Aprs avec l'arrive de Chrome OS, la donne changera-t-elle ? Je prfre pas me prononcer.

----------


## pmithrandir

Un jour on m'a dit que prendre de la mmoire n'tait pas si grave...

En plus, 300Mo, j'arrive jamais a ca, vous avez install combien d'extensions ? Avec 5 onglets ouverts je suis a 132MO. Si je navigue un peu dans chaque, ca va monter(pour le retour arrire rapide).

Et puis, est ce une priorit de diminuer la consommation mmoire quand les PC sont tous avec 2Giga au minimum ? Quand on voit windows, ca n'a pas l'air d'tre son soucis.

----------


## dams78

> Et puis, est ce une priorit de diminuer la consommation mmoire quand les PC sont tous avec 2Giga au minimum ? Quand on voit windows, ca n'a pas l'air d'tre son soucis.


+1

Personnellement je ne trouve pas Firefox lent, mais bon comme je n'utilise que a, j'ai pas vraiment de repre.

----------


## FailMan

> Un jour on m'a dit que prendre de la mmoire n'tait pas si grave...
> 
> En plus, 300Mo, j'arrive jamais a ca, vous avez install combien d'extensions ? Avec 5 onglets ouverts je suis a 132MO. Si je navigue un peu dans chaque, ca va monter(pour le retour arrire rapide).
> 
> Et puis, est ce une priorit de diminuer la consommation mmoire quand les PC sont tous avec 2Giga au minimum ? Quand on voit windows, ca n'a pas l'air d'tre son soucis.


J'utilise un ordinateur portable qui n'est quip que d'un gigaoctet de mmoire vive, et je fonctionne sous un Windows XP avec le maximum de services dsactivs.
J'ai 4 ou 5 extensions, j'ai pas de thmes, et il suffit que deux ou trois onglets soient ouverts (dont un type YouTube, Dailymotion ou Flash) et la consommation CPU/RAM s'envole.
Et je ne parle pas du fait qu'avec Chrome, les processus sont spars, donc plus facile de kill celui qui sature.

C'est pas tellement une question de lenteur, c'est une question de surcharge, c'est qu'une fois que c'est ouvert, eh bien a tute tout. Sinon il est pas particulirement lent (sauf  l'excution).

----------


## pmithrandir

> J'utilise un ordinateur portable qui n'est quip que d'un gigaoctet de mmoire vive, et je fonctionne sous un Windows XP avec le maximum de services dsactivs.
> J'ai 4 ou 5 extensions, j'ai pas de thmes, et il suffit que deux ou trois onglets soient ouverts (dont un type YouTube, Dailymotion ou Flash) et la consommation CPU/RAM s'envole.
> Et je ne parle pas du fait qu'avec Chrome, les processus sont spars, donc plus facile de kill celui qui sature.
> 
> C'est pas tellement une question de lenteur, c'est une question de surcharge, c'est qu'une fois que c'est ouvert, eh bien a tute tout. Sinon il est pas particulirement lent (sauf  l'excution).


Je ne dit pas que c'est une bonne pratique, je dis juste que commercialement, ca se dfend. Je pense qu'ils prfrent mettre de nouvelles fonctions qui se vendent, plutt que de diminuer la mmoire alors que seul l'informaticien va tre au courant.

Si tu rponds a quelqu'un, cette nouvelle version prend moins de moire, il te rpondra, "ca veut dire quoi."
Si tu lui dit, il reconnait un nouveau format de vieao et youtube marche mieux, la il est content.

Prix de la mmoire : 
2GO 35 http://www.zinside.com/memory-module...mhz-p-272.html
4GO 82 http://annecy.e-network.fr/corsair-m...667d2/p-17141/

Sans compter les portables des potes casss, etc... Je viens par exemple de rcuprer 2 barrettes de ram de 1Go sur un sony qui m'a lch.

----------


## kaymak

ouais sur l'utilisation mmoire, un peu plus d'efficacit dans la gestion des fuites mmoire permettrait bien des choses. Sur FF, gc et ailleurs.

----------


## Shirraz

Le plus drle dans cette bataille de navigateurs, c'est que j'ai l'impression que c'est le meilleur dont on ne parle jamais...


Perso je suis pass de IE  Firefox, j'ai test Chrome  sa sortie pour vite retourner sur FF, et Safari et Opera qui ne m'ont pas tellement marqu sonc retour  FF dans tout les cas... Pourtant depuis un petit mois, je ne jure QUE par Opera, dont la version 10.50 en pre-alpha est juste magnifique (Unite !). En ralit, le seul lien qui me rattache  Firefox est Firebug ! Et avec le recul, Firefox ressemble juste  un IE : c'est moche, pas convivial pour deux sous, a buggue, c'est lent... brrrrrr !! De plus Opera devrait avoir son propre Firebug (nomm Dragonfly), enfin il est dj l mais c'est pas encore l'extase  ::(: 

Opera est amha le seul navigateur qui a :
- de la bouteille
- de l'inovation
- du style
- des performances



A propos des financement Google, arrter de financer Mozilla ne signifie pas qu'ils vont perdre des recherches, pas du tout... Si Google n'est plus le moteur de recherche par dfaut, on pourra toujours le remettre, ce que fera chacun d'entre vous...

Et je ne crois pas que Mozilla soit capable de runir autant de fonds que Wikipdia, absolument pas... Non seulement parce que Wikipdia est utilis par normment plus de monde que Firefox (qui est surtout clbre en Europe / Am.du N.), mais surtout parce qu'il n'auront drrire eux que les fans qui ne peuvent imaginer que leur usine  gaz est dpass par les autres.
Il faut tre raliste : la mort de Firefox ne chamboulera pas l'internet, et qui voudra payer pour un navigateur  bout de souffle qui n'a plus d'argument contre la concurrence ? Concurrence qui au pire fait le mme job, et plus gnralement le fais mieux... Il est loin le temps o le fougueux panda damait le pion  l'horrible IE.

----------


## tanatiel

IE est bien implant et  l'avantage d'tre le navigateur historique du fait qu'il tait natif dans windows. Malgr ses dfauts et en particuliers la co-existance de 3 versions qui grent le CSS de manire trs diffrente, il restera encore longtemps. Il en va pour lui comme il en va des entreprises historiques sur un coeur de mtier: il va y avoir rosion mais il sera toujours l.

Le combat revient donc  Firefox contre Chrome. Pour ma part, j'ai essay Chrome pendant un moment, oui il est rapide, mais c'est  peu prs tout ce que je lui trouve. Il lui manque la foule de plugins que j'apprcie sur Firefox et surtout, il est issu de Google qui est en train de devenir le nouveau gant de l'informatique et qui collecte des donnes par le biais de son navigateur. Hors cette image commence  transparatre de plus en plus auprs du grand public. Une certaine mfiance face  Google se manifeste, peut-tre pas en France mais ailleurs en Europe, c'est certain.

----------


## Shirraz

Il me semble que les autorit allemande avaient mis en garde ses citoyens au sujet de Google, et en particulier ce petit spyware "de mise  jour automatique qu'on peut pas supprimer"...

----------


## ogaby

Perso, j'ai install Firefox 3.6 (RC1) et il n'a pas a rougir vis--vis de chrome. Les deux s'amliorent dans le temps et cette concurrence est tout bnf' pour les utilisateurs.

Maintenant bonne chance aux deux et pis on  pourra reparler de cette tude  la fin de l'anne. On verra bien si FF a perdu des parts de march.

----------


## byrautor

Le 13/1  10h51 en page 2 j'ai crit :




> En accs  mon site : URL SUPPRIMEE construit avec Serif WebPlus10, Chrome donne des erreurs d'affichage dont ne sont pas atteints Explorer et Firefox.
> Voici en PJ ce que cela donne chez moi (Vista) avec la dernire version de Chrome (voir image


Cela ne semble pas avoir affect les participants qui conjecturent sur l'avenir de FF.
Safari fait de mme d'aprs l'une de mes relations.

SVP, ai-je fait une erreur dans mon assertion ?
Merci si vous avez une opinion sur ce Bug.
 ::): 
*Je prcise* : je ne cherche pas  faire de la pub ici ! mais je serais bien tonn que seul cet endroit comporte ce bug. 
C'est d'ailleurs pour lever les doutes que j'ai cit l'application utilise (WebPlus10)

----------


## davrous

> Une chose m'intrigue : qu'est ce qu'un "navigateur administrable" ? Je vois pas bien (si c'est pas trop HS)


Salut,

 J'entends pas administrable le fait de pouvoir entirement configurer le navigateur sur les postes de travail  distance via des stratgie de groupes une fois le navigateur install ou avant en packagant une installation spcifique via IEAK (favoris pr-remplis, options figes, etc.). Par exemple, si l'on souhaite dsactiver aprs coup la navigation "in private" sur l'ensemble des postes de l'entreprise, on peut le faire par GPO. Si l'on souhaite changer la page d'accueil, pareil, etc. Il y a 1200 objets de configuration disponible avec IE. Ni Chrome, ni FireFox ne peuvent tre administr de cette manire en entreprise. 

Bye,

David Rousset

----------


## Shirraz

> Le 13/1  10h51 en page 2 j'ai crit :
> 
> 
> Cela ne semble pas avoir affect les participants qui conjecturent sur l'avenir de FF.
> Safari fait de mme d'aprs l'une de mes relations.
> 
> SVP, ai-je fait une erreur dans mon assertion ?
> Merci si vous avez une opinion sur ce Bug.
> 
> ...


DU BALAIS avec ton site qui fait perdre 3 dixime  chaque oeil et qui en plus veut m'enrler dans une secte.

Ce site est extrmement moche et srement tout aussi mal cod, faut pas chercher plus loin bon sang !

----------


## FailMan

> DU BALAIS avec ton site qui fait perdre 3 dixime  chaque oeil et qui en plus veut m'enrler dans une secte.


  ::mouarf::  ::aie:: 




> Ce site est extrmement moche


c'est subjectif, c'est sr qu'il fait pas dans le sobre m'enfin...




> srement tout aussi mal cod, faut pas chercher plus loin bon sang !


Pour qu'il s'affiche mal dans autant de navigateurs, c'est que c'est mal cod. J'ai jamais vu un site mal s'afficher dans un navigateur en particulier (sauf sites Microsoft / Live avec navigateur autre que IE  ::aie:: )
Lche un bout de code quelque part, c'est pas possible que tout soit clean et que l'affichage soit aussi rat.

----------


## byrautor

::mrgreen:: 

Etonnant comment les groupes forms ragissent.

Et l'on parle de "Communication" et de progrs.

Bon voyage.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## FredN

> Bonjour,
> 
>  Ce n'est pas vrai. La rtrocompatibilit est au centre de nos rflexions. Nous avons bien conscience qu'IE 6 est toujours trs fortement prsent au sein des grandes entreprises et nous ne pouvons nous permettre de casser la compatibilit. C'est pour cela d'IE 8 contient 3 moteurs de rendus diffrents pour permettre une migration en douceur. Plus d'infos ici : http://blogs.msdn.com/iefrance/archi...-partie-1.aspx


Je suis heureux de l'apprendre et vous remercie pour vos infos. Par contre quelles sont vos garanties pour l'avenir ? Quand les grandes entreprises n'auront plus besoin de cette compatibilit ? Il est probable que les "petits clients" ne soient plus assez intressant pour que vous continuiez  la maintenir. Et c'est comprhensible. Microsoft est une entreprise commerciale dont le but est de gagner de l'argent (comme toute entreprise), pas de faire plaisir  chaque utilisateur.

Si je considre le choix de dvelopper sous explorer comme non rflchi, c'est pour la raison suivante: malgr des avantages indniables, c'est mettre tout ses oeufs dans mme panier.

Ce qui me drange le plus n'est pas tant le risque que cette comptabilit ne soit plus maintenue dans un certain avenir, mais le risque, du fait des licences, non seulement de ne plus pouvoir obtenir les versions d'IE permettant de faire tourner les applications voulue, mais pire: souvent mme en les trouvant de ne pas avoir le droit, du point de vue lgal, de les utiliser. Ca s'est eu vu par exemple pour des systmes d'exploitation ou des suites bureautique (pas forcment de Microsoft d'ailleurs).

C'est pour cette raison, que pour une petite entreprise, je trouve risqu d'investir sur des dveloppements que l'on est pas sr de pouvoir utiliser  long terme. A mon avis, la seule manire d'viter cet cueil passe pas l'utilisation de standards ouverts. Bien videmment, suivant le projet ceci ne pourra d'ailleurs pas toujours tre possible.




> Que FireFox ou Chrome soit votre navigateur prfr, je peux tout  fait le comprendre. Mais ne pensez pas pour autant que ceux qui ont fait le choix d'IE sont pour autant stupides. ;-)


J'utilise tout de mme IE avec certaines applications, notamment parce que c'est le seul o j'ai l'impression comme je le dsire. En fait, ce que je reproche  ce choix d'IE par certains, c'est surtout que j'ai souvent l'impression qu'en ralit il n'y a pas eu de choix. On a pris ce qui tait dj l/par dfaut/le plus connu.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Firefox est-il sur le dclin ?*
*Presque, rpond son co-crateur mais son avis ne fait pas l'unanimit*


Black Ross, un des crateurs de Firefox, employ aujourd'hui de Facebook, pense que son navigateur n'est plus ce qu'il tait.

C'est en ces termes qu'il a rpondu avant-hier  une question sur l'avenir du Panda Roux : _ Je pense que la Fondation Mozilla est progressivement retombe dans ses anciens travers, elle est tre trop timide, trop passive et trop focalise sur le consensus pour dlivrer rapidement des produits innovants_ .

Son avis n'est pas isol. Un autre co-fondateur du navigateur, John Hewitt, disait au final presque la mme chose - sans citer Mozilla. Il se bornait  souligner que le W3C tait trop lent dans ses prises de dcisions. Et que les dveloppeurs de navigateurs ne pouvaient pas se permettre d'attendre que l'organisme sorte un standard pour avancer.

Consquence, si Mozilla suit  la lettre les recommandations du W3C, ses dveloppements sont vous  tre dpasss par la concurrence avant mme d'tre finaliss.

_ Les concepteurs de navigateurs ont besoin de se lancer dans des API non-standardises, et de laisser le W3C normaliser plus tard. Attendre que le comit innove, c'est du suicide_ , affirme-t-il sur son Twitter, _ c'est comme a que a devrait fonctionner : les navigateurs innovent  leurs manires, les utilisateurs choisissent le meilleur et aprs le W3C standardise ce que les utilisateurs ont choisi, les navigateurs seraient moins identiques_ .

Aucun des deux ne semble tirer de plaisir  dresser ce constat, de plus en plus partag, sur la perte de vitesse de Firefox. La rcente dcision de Canonical de choisir Chromium par dfaut pour Ubuntu Netbook Edition n'en est qu'un exemple supplmentaire.

Il n'en reste pas moins que cette analyse ne fait pas l'unanimit.

John Lilly, l'ex-prsident de Mozilla - qui vient tout juste de dmissionner, rpond sur le mme sujet de forum que Black Ross : _ Le produit s'amliore de jour en jour, et encore plus avec Firefox 4.0 []. Nous avons 400 millions d'utilisateurs et ce chiffre ne cesse de grandir. Et nous possdons une norme communaut de personnes impliques partout dans le monde qui travaillent pour que les choses soient encore meilleures. La comptition est plus forte que jamais mais je suis confiant sur nos chances [de russite]_ .






Mthode Cou ou rveil annonc du Panda Roux, l'avenir nous le dira.


*Source* : Le premier Tweet de Hewiitt, le deuxime, et  le troisime, la discussion entre Black Ross et John Lilly dont est extraite la capture d'cran ci-dessus


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Interview : _"Chrome n'a aucun intrt  venir chasser sur nos terres"_

 ::fleche::  Firefox 4 tiendra-t-il ses trs nombreuses promesses ? Dbut de rponse avec sa premire beta prvue pour juin

Pourquoi les dveloppeurs prfrent les extensions de Chrome 4.0  celles de Firefox ?

 ::fleche::  Ubuntu pense  remplacer Firefox par Chromium dans sa distribution pour Netbooks : voteriez-vous pour Google ou pour Mozilla ?

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Le W3C ralentit-il l'innovation ?
 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, Firefox est-il distanc, comme le pense Black Ross, voire sur le dclin, ou Firefox 4.0 va-t-il remettre les pendules  l'heure comme le laisse entendre John Lilly ?

----------


## kaymak

> Les concepteurs de navigateurs ont besoin de se lancer dans des API non-standardises, et de laisser le W3C normaliser plus tard. Attendre que le comit innove, c'est du suicide , affirme-t-il sur son Twitter,  c'est comme a que a devrait fonctionner : les navigateurs innovent  leurs manires, les utilisateurs choisissent le meilleur et aprs le W3C standardise ce que les utilisateurs ont choisi, les navigateurs seraient moins identiques .


Ouaahhh... Il a la mmoire courte l'ami (Microsoft / Netscape il connait ?).


Le W3c est lent, amliorons-le w3c plutt que de le virer.
Laisser le standard s'imposer par la force c'est un aveu d'incapacit  prvoir ce qui est utile (oui c'est utile de pouvoir proposer  un mal voyant de consulter des infos sur le net...).
Ce pour quoi le w3c est fait non ?

On rsout pas les problmes de ce genre en faisant sauter les verrous qui font tenir la machine.
(C'est comme une programmation par contrat..)

Quant  firefox, je pense aussi qu'il est sur une phase moins innovante, soit parce qu'il y  moins de trucs  innover (ben oui), soit parce que le w3c freine effectivement (cf format vido), mais l o il pche normment aujourd'hui c'est bien sur son excution gnrale.

Fin bon dclin n'est pas encore le mot  utiliser amha.

----------


## Neko

> Les concepteurs de navigateurs ont besoin de se lancer dans des API non-standardises, et de laisser le W3C normaliser plus tard. Attendre que le comit innove, c'est du suicide , affirme-t-il sur son Twitter,  c'est comme a que a devrait fonctionner : les navigateurs innovent  leurs manires, les utilisateurs choisissent le meilleur et aprs le W3C standardise ce que les utilisateurs ont choisi, les navigateurs seraient moins identiques .


Heu... c'est pas un peu la reproche qui a t faite  un certain autre navigateur ? L'utilisation de trucs non standards ?

----------


## dams78

Comme vous j'hallucine sur le nom respect des normes...

En tout cas a m'embterai que Firefox disparaisse  ::cry:: .

----------


## stardeath

en mme temps quand le w3c laisse le choix entre h264 et theora sans broncher, il faut quand mme se demander si a sert encore  quelque chose d'attendre qu'il normalise le web ...

----------


## Neko

L'innovation d'un navigateur n'est pas uniquement  propos du web ( si j'oserais, je dirais mme que a ne doit surtout pas tre  propos du web... ). 

Il y a l'interface, les plugins, les outils, les options, bref le navigateur lui-mme.

----------


## bubulemaster

> [B][SIZE="5"]
> _ Les concepteurs de navigateurs ont besoin de se lancer dans des API non-standardises, et de laisser le W3C normaliser plus tard. Attendre que le comit innove, c'est du suicide_ , affirme-t-il sur son Twitter, _ c'est comme a que a devrait fonctionner : les navigateurs innovent  leurs manires, les utilisateurs choisissent le meilleur et aprs le W3C standardise ce que les utilisateurs ont choisi, les navigateurs seraient moins identiques_ .


Et comme a c'est l'utilisateur qui essuie les pltres. Le fonctionnement, on vous balance une techno  vous de vous dbrouiller c'est plus que douteux comme mthode. 1 pour l'utilisateur qui ne comprend pas forcment, 2 pour les entreprises qui investissent des moyens sur du sable mouvant




> Le W3C ralentit-il l'innovation ?


Non, il le rend accessible via des standards.




> D'aprs vous, Firefox est-il distanc, comme le pense Black Ross, voire sur le dclin, ou Firefox 4.0 va-t-il remettre les pendules  l'heure comme le laisse entendre John Lilly ?


Il n'est pas distanc. Ne pas choisir de participer  une course ne veut pas dire qu'on est pas le meilleur.
Les courses c'est bien, mais a lasse.

----------


## fredremy68

Il n'y a pas que chrome, il y a chromium qui lui est libre (chrome se base sur chromium).
Pour ma part j'utilise firefox depuis de nombreuses annes et j'ai test chromium. 
Verdict: pas mal et trs rapide et lger. Mais un gros mais: aucune extension antipub n'arrive  la cheville de Adblock pour firefox et il n'existe pas d'extension du genre: customize google. 
Alors chromium: oui mais quand il aura des extensions de qualits. En attendant firefox reste le roi...

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> Les concepteurs de navigateurs ont besoin de se lancer dans des API non-standardises, et de laisser le W3C normaliser plus tard. Attendre que le comit innove, c'est du suicide , affirme-t-il sur son Twitter,  c'est comme a que a devrait fonctionner : les navigateurs innovent  leurs manires, les utilisateurs choisissent le meilleur et aprs le W3C standardise ce que les utilisateurs ont choisi, les navigateurs seraient moins identiques .


En effet c'est n'importe quoi. Le web n'est pas un laboratoire ou 3 savants fous viennent experimenter leurs lubies du moment. L'anarchie IE / Netscape a provoqu un tel bordel que mme Microsoft reverait aujourd'hui de se dbarasser de IE6 et ses erreurs de jeunesse.

----------


## berceker united

Je peux dire qu'une chose. Il est vrai que le W3C est trs trs lent  mette en place un standard mais il faut savoir une chose. Le W3C c'est pas que le HTML ou XML, il y a une tonne de standard valid et il y a une grosse part de diplomatie entre les gros diteurs qui eux voient chacun leur intrt. Ceci cr beaucoup d'inertie sur la mise en place de nouveau standard.

----------


## stardeath

> Je peux dire qu'une chose. Il est vrai que le W3C est trs trs lent  mette en place un standard mais il faut savoir une chose. Le W3C c'est pas que le HTML ou XML, il y a une tonne de standard valid et il y a une grosse part de diplomatie entre les gros diteurs qui eux voient chacun leur intrt. Ceci cr beaucoup d'inertie sur la mise en place de nouveau standard.


La diplomatie n'existe pas quand on doit pondre un standard, un comit de normalisation est l pour prendre des dcisions.
Un autre standard qui en a pti c'est opengl, longtemps il a fallu garder une compatibilit avec les stations graphiques un peu ancienne; rsultat : des retards monstres sur l'adoption des nouvelles technologies et une grande perte de vitesse par rapport  dx. Il aura fallu un changement complet du comit et une cassure svre dans la compatibilit pour voir renatre opengl.

----------


## trenton

> La diplomatie n'existe pas quand on doit pondre un standard, un comit de normalisation est l pour prendre des dcisions.
> un autre standard qui en a pti c'est opengl, longtemps il a fallu garder une compatibilit avec les stations graphiques un peu ancienne; rsultat : des retards monstres sur l'adoption des nouvelles technologies et une grande perte de vitesse par rapport  dx. Il aura fallu un changement complet du comit et une cassure svre dans la compatibilit pour voir renatre opengl.


De toute faon pour la vido, Google va mettre tout le monde d'accord avec WebM. Bien sr, certains diteurs voudront garder un truc payant pour liminer les petits, aprs c'est au public de choisir entre concurrence (et donc progrs) ou absence de concurrence.

----------


## stardeath

> De toute faon pour la vido, Google va mettre tout le monde d'accord avec WebM. Bien sr, certains diteurs voudront garder un truc payant pour liminer les petits, aprs c'est au public de choisir entre concurrence (et donc progrs) ou absence de concurrence.


a va tre au comit de montrer qui c'est qui commande, sinon a va encore tre trs drle  l'avenir.

----------


## trenton

> a va tre au comit de montrer qui c'est qui commande, sinon a va encore tre trs drle  l'avenir.


Pourquoi a chaque fois on a l'impression que tu es du quand quelqu'un trouve une solution pour que tout le monde ait accs  quelque chose ? Avec un format ouvert, tout le monde, quelque soit son navigateur et son systme, va avoir accs  la vido, c'est pas une bonne nouvelle ?

----------


## stardeath

> Pourquoi a chaque fois on a l'impression que tu es du quand quelqu'un trouve une solution pour que tout le monde ait accs  quelque chose ? Avec un format ouvert, tout le monde, quelque soit son navigateur et son systme, va avoir accs  la vido, c'est pas une bonne nouvelle ?


pour l'instant on a theora et h264 "soutenu" par le w3c et vp8 qui arrive en challenger, faudrait peut tre que le comit en choisisse un et point, tout le monde sans exception pourra publier et lire des vidos sur internet sans se retrouver devant une page avec "vous n'avez pas le bon navigateur".

----------


## trenton

> pour l'instant on a theora et h264 "soutenu" par le w3c et vp8 qui arrive en challenger, faudrait peut tre que le comit en choisisse un et point, tout le monde sans exception pourra publier et lire des vidos sur internet sans se retrouver devant une page avec "vous n'avez pas le bon navigateur".


Cela implique alors ncessairement de choisir un format ouvert et sans royaltees, cela exclu alors d'office le h264. Le webM a beaucoup de chances de s'imposer de lui mme puis de devenir une recommandation du W3C, car il est soutenu par beaucoup d'entreprises et est ouvert et sans royaltees.

----------


## stardeath

> Cela implique alors ncessairement de choisir un format ouvert et sans royalties, cela exclu alors d'office le h264. Le webM a beaucoup de chances de s'imposer de lui mme puis de devenir une recommandation du W3C, car il est soutenu par beaucoup d'entreprises et est ouvert et sans royalties.


Totalement d'accord, je suis juste toujours  me demander quelle mouche a piqu le w3c pour croire que laisser le choix du codec vido tait une bonne ide ...

----------


## trenton

> totalement d'accord, je suis juste toujours  me demander quelle mouche a piqu le w3c pour croire que laisser le choix du codec vido tait une bonne ide ...


Ce sont certains de ses membres qui ont empch le OGG Theora de devenir le codec video officiel, et ont donc repouss les choses "sine die".

----------


## Neko

Theora avait des soucis que VP8 ne semble pas avoir. Notamment Une qualit moindre et un codec non finalis.
Il est tout  fait normal que les entreprises soient frileuses quand on leur demande d'investir sur un format qui est encore en cours de dveloppement.
Honntement, je pense que VP8 n'aura pas de problme pour faire tomber theora aux oubliettes ( ils doivent tre ravis d'ailleurs les dveloppeurs de theora...  ::?:  ). Entre theora et h.264 je voyais h.264 dj gagner, maintenant entre H.264 et vp8 je pense que ce sera vp8  ::):

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je trouve assez choquant de la part d'informaticien, de refuser d'voluer, sous prtexte d'attendre que des normes existent !  :8O: 

Le W3C, comme tout organisme de normalisation, est forcment lent, et pas du tout innovant. Je dirais mme que leurs dcisions concernent en gnral des choses qui sont dj dpasses, par dfinition. En effet, comment dfinir un standard, si rien n'est propos ? Et comment proposer, si rien n'est innov ?

Maintenant, je pense qu'il est trs important que tous les acteurs du WEB ne proposent que des formats ouverts, ceci afin de permettre  tout un chacun de proposer une solution pour l'implmenter. 

Que le W3C valide le H.264 montre qu'il est compltement  ct de la plaque.

----------


## unknow0

> Je trouve assez choquant de la part d'informaticien, de refuser d'voluer, sous prtexte d'attendre que des normes existent ! 
> 
> Le W3C, comme tout organisme de normalisation, est forcment lent, et pas du tout innovant. Je dirais mme que leurs dcisions concernent en gnral des choses qui sont dj dpasses, par dfinition. En effet, comment dfinir un standard, si rien n'est propos ? Et comment proposer, si rien n'est innov ?


+1




> Maintenant, je pense qu'il est trs important que tous les acteurs du WEB ne proposent que des formats ouverts, ceci afin de permettre  tout un chacun de proposer une solution pour l'implmenter.


carrment d'accord




> Que le W3C valide le H.264 montre qu'il est compltement  ct de la plaque.


oui est nan.
oui dans le sens ou c'est trs con de valider un truc pas ouvert.
non dans le sens ou le w3c ne fait que dfinir quelque chose dont la majorit est d'accord. Si tout le monde dit "on utilise h264" la w3c ne pas va standardiser theora car peu vont changer juste pour respecter un standard.

----------


## trenton

> Je trouve assez choquant de la part d'informaticien, de refuser d'voluer, sous prtexte d'attendre que des normes existent ! 
> 
> Le W3C, comme tout organisme de normalisation, est forcment lent, et pas du tout innovant. Je dirais mme que leurs dcisions concernent en gnral des choses qui sont dj dpasses, par dfinition. En effet, comment dfinir un standard, si rien n'est propos ? Et comment proposer, si rien n'est innov ?
> 
> Maintenant, je pense qu'il est trs important que tous les acteurs du WEB ne proposent que des formats ouverts, ceci afin de permettre  tout un chacun de proposer une solution pour l'implmenter. 
> 
> Que le W3C valide le H.264 montre qu'il est compltement  ct de la plaque.


 ::ccool::  Compltement d'accord.

----------


## Neko

> Je trouve assez choquant de la part d'informaticien, de refuser d'voluer, sous prtexte d'attendre que des normes existent ! 
> Le W3C, comme tout organisme de normalisation, est forcment lent, et pas du tout innovant. Je dirais mme que leurs dcisions concernent en gnral des choses qui sont dj dpasses, par dfinition. En effet, comment dfinir un standard, si rien n'est propos ? Et comment proposer, si rien n'est innov ?
> [...]


Tout dpend de comment cette innovation se passe.
Que Mozilla innove, dveloppe, teste dans une version spciale de Firefox est une bonne chose. Qu'ils implmentent des trucs non standard dans la version publique est une  mauvaise ide. 
Il faut savoir ce qu'on veut  la fin: soit un web compatible avec tous les navigateurs, soit on revient  un web avec  l'entre de certains sites "Vous n'utilisez pas le bon navigateur, tlchargez X pour voir notre site".

Si le W3C est lent c'est justement parce que tout le monde n'est pas d'accord sur certains points. Le but d'un tel groupe est de trouver les meilleurs compromis. Passer outre c'est juste essayer d'imposer sa vision aux autres sans couter leurs arguments...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Quand Chrome gagne 40 millions d'utilisateurs, Firefox en gagne 100*
*D'aprs un cadre de Mozilla : qui parle de dclin ?*


Comme d'habitude avec la Fondation Mozilla, il ne s'agit pas d'une rponse officielle. Mais cela y ressemble furieusement.

Sur son blog personnel, Asa Dotzler, directeur du dveloppement de Firefox, vient de comparer les progressions respectives de Chrome et de Firefox sur l'anne 2009.

Cette mini-tude fait suite aux dclarations de Black Ross, un des crateurs du navigateur, pour qui le Panda Roux est proche du dclin et la Fondation emptre dans une culture bureaucratique qui l'empcherait d'innover face  la concurrence (lire ci-avant).

Que nous dit Dotzler ?

En substance, que la progression soit-disant irrsistible de Chrome (+100 % en un an) est en fait... infrieure  celle de Firefox. En chiffres bruts, s'entend.

D'aprs lui, quand le navigateur de Google gagnait 40 millions d'utilisateurs sur 2009, Firefox en gagnait de son cot 100 millions.





Il n'y aurait donc pas matire  s'inquiter.

En revanche Dotzler ne dit pas (et pour cause, il faudrait des moyens plus pousss) d'o viennent ces nouveaux utilisateurs.

Il semble en effet ressortir de vos commentaires que les  migrations  vers Chrome se font majoritairement depuis Firefox. Autrement dit, que la progression de Firefox se ferait majoritairement depuis Internet Explorer.

Si Internet Explorer 9, qui marque une avance (enfin) majeure pour le navigateur de Microsoft, venait  colmater l'rosion de ses parts de march, l'analyse de Dotzler pourrait rapidement tre  revoir.

Mais  ce jour, elle a au moins le mrite de remettre les choses en perspectives.


*Source* : Le billet de Asa Dotzler

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Alors dclin ou pas dclin ?

----------


## Erwy

M'ouais, un truc qui me fait toujours rigoler dans ces analyses c'est quand il parle d'utilisateurs comme si chacun d'eux n'avait qu'un seul navigateur ...
Personnellement j'ai toujours IE et FX d'install et je vais sans doute opter aussi pour ajouter chrome.
Est-ce que j'ai compt comme "nouvel utilisateurs" quand j'ai install Firefox, mme si j'en fais un usage limit ?
Et quand je vais installer Chrome , on me comptera comme un utilisateur de pour FX ou IE ? Mme si mon utilisation en sera peut-tre encore moindre ?

----------


## stailer

Du moment que tu l'utilises (FF , IE, Chrome peu importe), tu es compt partout comme nouvel utilisateur je pense.

Moi c'est pareil, j'utilise Chrome uniquement  des fins de tests : je suis donc compt comme utilisateur de Chrome, alors que c'est faux.

----------


## lutshow

Ce que je trouve marrant, c'est sur le schma, les deux courbes ne partent pas de zro.

En effet, la tranche de progression que l'on voit est comprise entre 265 Millions et 365 millions.

Du coup, l'aspect 2 fois plus gros est un peu fauss. 
Je vois d'ici les drives...


Je me posais une question, en parlant d'html 5, qu'en est-il des gestions du micro/webcam ?

----------


## Nek.dev

S'il vous plait, oubliez internet explorer ! ^^
D'ailleurs qu'en est-il de ce dernier ?

J'utilise chrome et j'en suis trs content.
Je suis persuad que si Mozilla ne se bouge pas, ils se feront manger tout cru.
Du ct de chrome on est motiv, une version tous les 3mois ! Tout ce que demande l'utilisateur est l et la mise  jour est assure automatiquement !

Les dveloppeurs ne demandent pas mieux qu'un navigateur simple, clair, efficace, respectueux, mis  jour et libre !
Mozilla ont du soucis  se faire...

Mais la progression de firefox ne montre que l'affaiblissement d'internet explorer, aprs tout, chrome monte toujours... Et si a suit la mme courbe que l'apple store VS android market... Bref !

----------


## GuiDjad

> S'il vous plait, oubliez internet explorer ! ^^


Ouai, avant il servait  tlcharger firefox mais maintenant avec le balot screen je ne vois plus son utilit  ::mouarf::

----------


## trenton

> S'il vous plait, oubliez internet explorer ! ^^
> D'ailleurs qu'en est-il de ce dernier ?
> 
> J'utilise chrome et j'en suis trs content.
> Je suis persuad que si Mozilla ne se bouge pas, ils se feront manger tout cru.
> Du ct de chrome on est motiv, une version tous les 3mois ! Tout ce que demande l'utilisateur est l et la mise  jour est assure automatiquement !
> 
> Les dveloppeurs ne demandent pas mieux qu'un navigateur simple, clair, efficace, respectueux, mis  jour et libre !
> Mozilla ont du soucis  se faire...
> ...


Ok, mais Chrome n'est pas libre.

----------


## stailer

> Chrome : Tout ce que demande l'utilisateur est l et la mise  jour est assure automatiquement !


Pour ma part tout n'est pas la en comparaison de Firefox. Depuis la version 5 ok on s'en rapproche, mais pour moi c'est toujours pas a. 

Ct utilisateur : il me manque beaucoup de plug-ins et les "quivalents" comme ceux pour delicious ne m'ont pas convaincus.

Ct dveloppeur : quoiqu'on en dise certains framework javascript sont toujours plus lents sur Chrome que sur Firefox ... est-ce d  ma configuration de ma machine ? peut-tre... en tout cas Jquery UI et ExtJS sont aux mieux quivalents sur les 2 navigateurs sinon Firefox  l'avantage.

----------


## zerocoolyoussef

Est ce qu'il y'a une concurrrence dloyale de la part de google???
Surtout quand on trouve dans la page google un lien : Surfez plus vite avec Chrome
Est ce que a ? ce n'est pas abus d'une position de monopole???
quelle est la diffrence avec ce que fait Microsoft avec son internet explorer??

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Est ce qu'il y'a une concurrrence dloyale de la part de google???
> Surtout quand on trouve dans la page google un lien : Surfez plus vite avec Chrome
> Est ce que a ? ce n'est pas abus d'une position de monopole???
> quelle est la diffrence avec ce que fait Microsoft avec son internet explorer??


Heu ! Tu n'y es pas du tout !

Microsoft ce sont des mchants, vraiment mchants.
Google et Apple eux sont de gentilles entreprises prises du bien tre de leurs utilisateurs ...  :8-):

----------


## alexrtz

> Est ce qu'il y'a une concurrrence dloyale de la part de google???
> Surtout quand on trouve dans la page google un lien : Surfez plus vite avec Chrome
> Est ce que a ? ce n'est pas abus d'une position de monopole???
> quelle est la diffrence avec ce que fait Microsoft avec son internet explorer??


Est-ce que la page sur laquelle se trouve le lien installe Chrome automatiquement sur ta machine et cre des dpendances de telle sorte que tu ne puisses plus le dsinstaller ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Est-ce que la page sur laquelle se trouve le lien installe Chrome automatiquement sur ta machine et cre des dpendances de telle sorte que tu ne puisses plus le dsinstaller ?


lol
Si, comme cela semble vouloir tre le cas, Chrome OS se base uniquement sur Chrome navigateur, pourra-t-on dsinstaller ce dernier afin de le remplacer par... IE par exemple, ou FF, tout en continuant d'utiliser Chrome OS ?  :;):

----------


## Marc22

Je pense que firefox est le navigateur favoris de la grande majorit des programmeurs, certes on n'est pas nombreux compars au nombre d'internautes, mais bon, je laisserai pas firefox pour chrome en tout cas.

aprs avoir mis sur la simplicit, chrome s'est muni de pas mal d'extensions. Mais son firebug lite est tout pourri. L'intellisense de la barre d'adresse est plus ennuyante qu'autre chose compare  celle de firefox. Certes on peut obtenir des liens via le moteur de recherche sur chrome, mais pour ma part, a me sert pas. Je prfre plutt accder  mes liens favoris, et mes liens de l'historique, plutt que des liens google... si je veux une recherche google, il y a la barre de recherche juste  cot.

Encore un dtail qui pour moi est trs important. firefox est le seul navigateur que lorsque vous rechargez une mme page, vous n'avez pas une page blanche pendant un petit laps de temps.

c'est trs apprciable pour les programmeurs.

et puis chrome fait vide, alors que firefox a les personas  ::P:

----------


## Paul TOTH

> lol
> Si, comme cela semble vouloir tre le cas, Chrome OS se base uniquement sur Chrome navigateur, pourra-t-on dsinstaller ce dernier afin de le remplacer par... IE par exemple, ou FF, tout en continuant d'utiliser Chrome OS ?


oui ! 

mais uniquement quand Chrome OS aura les mmes part de march que Windows actuellement  ::): 

(encore qu'il est possible d'installer IE sous Linux avec WINE...donc probablement aussi sous Chrome OS)

----------


## dams78

> lol
> Si, comme cela semble vouloir tre le cas, Chrome OS se base uniquement sur Chrome navigateur, pourra-t-on dsinstaller ce dernier afin de le remplacer par... IE par exemple, ou FF, tout en continuant d'utiliser Chrome OS ?





> oui ! 
> 
> mais uniquement quand Chrome OS aura les mmes part de march que Windows actuellement 
> 
> (encore qu'il est possible d'installer IE sous Linux avec WINE...donc probablement aussi sous Chrome OS)


On peut se poser la question sauf si Chrome OS n'est que la structure pour faire fonctionner le navigateur Google Chrome, auquel cas il ne s'agira pas vraiment d'un OS  proprement parler o il serait techniquement possible d'installer autre chose.

Mais moi je dis a, mais je dis rien...

----------


## alexrtz

> lol
> Si, comme cela semble vouloir tre le cas, Chrome OS se base uniquement sur Chrome navigateur, pourra-t-on dsinstaller ce dernier afin de le remplacer par... IE par exemple, ou FF, tout en continuant d'utiliser Chrome OS ?


Toi savoir lire ??



> Surtout quand on trouve dans la page google un lien : Surfez plus vite avec Chrome


Il parle d'une page de Google sur le net, absolument pas de Chrome OS, et je rpondais dans ce cas-l.

Faudrait peut-tre arrter de raconter de la m***e juste pour tenter de justifier ton point de vue.

Et aussi viter de fabuler sur ce qui pourrait ventuellement arriver un jour peut-tre (ou pas).
Excuse-moi de ne pas jouer dans la mme cour et de dcrire des faits.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> On peut se poser la question sauf si Chrome OS n'est que la structure pour faire fonctionner le navigateur Google Chrome, auquel cas il ne s'agira pas vraiment d'un OS  proprement parler o il serait techniquement possible d'installer autre chose.
> 
> Mais moi je dis a, mais je dis rien...


"Le systme d'exploitation, abrg SE (en anglais operating system, abrg OS), est l'ensemble de programmes central d'un appareil informatique qui sert d'interface entre le matriel et les logiciels applicatifs." (WikiPedia)

ChromeOS est un OS  ::): 

si Google vend demain des PC sous ChromeOS sans qu'il soit possible d'installer ce qu'on veut dessus...ben j'en achte pas  ::): 

Windows n'est pas libre comme Linux, mais au moins je mets ce que je veux sur mon PC.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> mais uniquement quand Chrome OS aura les mmes part de march que Windows actuellement


Mais placer une incitation  tlcharger Google Chrome sur la page de recherche Google, alors que Google est largement dominant dans le domaine des moteurs de recherches, n'est-ce pas la mme chose ?  :;): 




> Toi savoir lire ??


Et toi ?  :;): 




> Il parle d'une page de Google sur le net, absolument pas de Chrome OS, et je rpondais dans ce cas-l.
> 
> Faudrait peut-tre arrter de raconter de la m***e juste pour tenter de justifier ton point de vue.
> 
> Et aussi viter de fabuler sur ce qui pourrait ventuellement arriver un jour peut-tre (ou pas).
> Excuse-moi de ne pas jouer dans la mme cour et de dcrire des faits.


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que utiliser Windows et s'tonner que IE soit le navigateur prfrentiel de l'OS est stupide !
Si tu n'aimes pas IE, tu peux en changer. O est le problme ? Windows utilises des fonctions qui sont aussi celles de IE ? Ben, il est o le problme ? a me parait normal !

----------


## dams78

> "Le systme d'exploitation, abrg SE (en anglais operating system, abrg OS), est l'ensemble de programmes central d'un appareil informatique qui sert d'interface entre le matriel et les logiciels applicatifs." (WikiPedia)
> 
> ChromeOS est un OS 
> 
> si Google vend demain des PC sous ChromeOS sans qu'il soit possible d'installer ce qu'on veux dessus...ben j'en achte pas 
> 
> Windows n'est pas libre comme Linux, mais au moins je mets ce que je veux sur mon PC


C'est pour a que je disais  proprement parler.
Ya plein d'OS o tu peux pas installer ce que tu veux, regardes du ct des tlphones par exemple.
J'en connais pas encore assez sur Chrome OS pour savoir comment il va fonctionner, donc ce n'tait que des suppositions de ma part.

----------


## alexrtz

> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que utiliser Windows et s'tonner que IE soit le navigateur prfrentiel de l'OS est stupide !


J'ai crit dpendance, pas prfrence et, dans la langue franaise, ces deux mots ne dsignent pas la mme chose.
Mme pour toi, a ne devrait pas tre trop difficile  comprendre (mais bon, je commence  avoir des doutes...)

Dformer ce que disent/crivent les autres n'est pas une manire plus glorieuse que raconter de la m***e pour se justifier.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que utiliser Windows et s'tonner que IE soit le navigateur prfrentiel de l'OS est stupide !
> Si tu n'aimes pas IE, tu peux en changer. O est le problme ? *Windows utilises des fonctions qui sont aussi celles de IE ? Ben, il est o le problme ? a me parait normal !*





> J'ai crit dpendance, pas prfrence et, dans la langue franaise, ces deux mots ne dsignent pas la mme chose.
> Mme pour toi, a ne devrait pas tre trop difficile  comprendre (mais bon, je commence  avoir des doutes...)
> 
> Dformer ce que disent/crivent les autres n'est pas une manire plus glorieuse que raconter de la m***e pour se justifier.


Et ne citer qu'une partie au dtriment d'une autre, est malhonnte !
Si tu relis la partie que j'ai mis en gras dans mon post que tu as sciemment courter pour me ridiculiser, tu pourras (peut-tre) y comprendre que je ne m'tonne pas d'avantage des dpendances pouvant exister entre Windows et IE. 
Personnellement, je dveloppe des applications, et il n'est pas rare que je produise des DLLs servant  plusieurs applications. Ces applications deviennent dpendantes les unes des autres, qui y a-t-il de choquant ?

----------


## unknow0

> Ces applications deviennent dpendantes les unes des autres, qui y a-t-il de choquant ?


ses DLL plutot!
c'est un peu le but ausi de faire une dll pouvoir la reutiliser ailleurs sans avoir a installer tous un programme qui ne nous sert pas.

Car oui a ne choque pas outre mesure que windows est besoin des dll d'ie mais avoir besoin d'ie tout court un peu plus .
(mme si au final a ne change que peu de chose)

----------


## alexrtz

> Et ne citer qu'une partie au dtriment d'une autre, est malhonnte !
> Si tu relis la partie que j'ai mis en gras dans mon post que tu as sciemment courter pour me ridiculiser


Ma rponse aurait t moins gentille en commentant la partie en gras, mais puisque tu le demandes.




> Windows utilises des fonctions qui sont aussi celles de IE ? Ben, il est o le problme ? a me parait normal !


Si a te parat normal que les couches basses du systme dpendent des couches hautes, j'peux rien faire pour toi...




> tu pourras (peut-tre) y comprendre que je ne m'tonne pas d'avantage des dpendances pouvant exister entre Windows et IE.


Il ne faut pas confondre dpendances et inter-dpendances, ce n'est pas la mme chose.




> Personnellement, je dveloppe des applications, et il n'est pas rare que je produise des DLLs servant  plusieurs applications. Ces applications deviennent dpendantes les unes des autres, qui y a-t-il de choquant ?


Je suis pas sr d'avoir bien compris : ce que tu es en train de dire, c'est que si deux applications A1 et A2 utilisent une DLL D, tu ne peux pas installer seulement (A1, D) ou (A2, D), mais tu dois installer (A1, A2, D) pour que A1 fonctionne ?
A1 qui dpend de D et A2 qui dpend de D, a cre seulement une dpendance vers D, mais aucune entre A1 et A2.
Si tu penses rellement que A1 et A2 deviennent inter-dpendantes si elles ont une dpendance commune, bah, c'est grave quoi :/

----------


## dams78

J'ai pas trop suivis comment vous en tes arriv  ce dbat, nanmoins je suis d'accord avec ceci : 



> Si a te parat normal que les couches basses du systme dpendent des couches hautes, j'peux rien faire pour toi...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> ses DLL plutot!
> c'est un peu le but ausi de faire une dll pouvoir la reutiliser ailleurs sans avoir a installer tous un programme qui ne nous sert pas.
> 
> car oui ca ne choque pas outre mesure que windows est besoin des dll d'ie mais avoir besoin d'ie tous cours un peu plus .
> (meme si au final sa ne change que peu de chose)


Tout  fait, a ne change rien ! Que Windows vrifie la prsence d'IE parce qu'il a besoin de fonction qui sont implantes dans IE, en gros il se sert de IE comme d'une DLL, qu'est-ce que a peut bien faire ? 




> Ma rponse aurait t moins gentille en commentant la partie en gras, mais puisque tu le demandes.
> 
> Si a te parat normal que les couches basses du systme dpendent des couches hautes, j'peux rien faire pour toi...


Quelles couches basses ?  




> Il ne faut pas confondre dpendances et inter-dpendances, ce n'est pas la mme chose.


Et quelles inter-dpendances vois-tu ? 




> Je suis pas sr d'avoir bien compris : ce que tu es en train de dire, c'est que si deux applications A1 et A2 utilisent une DLL D, tu ne peux pas installer seulement (A1, D) ou (A2, D), mais tu dois installer (A1, A2, D) pour que A1 fonctionne ?
> A1 qui dpend de D et A2 qui dpend de D, a cre seulement une dpendance vers D, mais aucune entre A1 et A2.
> Si tu penses rellement que A1 et A2 deviennent inter-dpendantes si elles ont une dpendance commune, bah, c'est grave quoi :/


Elles ne sont peut-tre pas inter-dpendantes, mais troitement lies. Et mme si A1 et A2 sont indpendantes l'une vis  vis de l'autre, elles dpendent chacune de D et la modification de D, peut entrainer de gros soucis. J'ai trs souvent eu le problme avec 2 applis (de 2 concepteurs diffrents) utilisant une mme DLL mais dans des versions diffrentes pour savoir que ces inter-dpendances peuvent tre particulirement pnibles !

Mais, pourquoi est-ce que je dis a, moi ? De toutes faons Microsoft ce sont des mchants et Google des gentils !  ::roll::  L, tu es content ?  ::aie::

----------


## byrautor

Ce qui manque trs (trop) souvent dans ces applis et ces bibliothques c'est des issues de secours souvent plus lourdes  crire et  caser que les applis elles mmes. Un bon OS (?) est celui qui permet d'en sortir aisment. Cela existe-t-il ?
 ::roll::

----------


## dams78

> Ce qui manque trs (trop) souvent dans ces applis et ces bibliothques c'est des issues de secours souvent plus lourdes  crire et  caser que les applis elles mmes. Un bon OS (?) est celui qui permet d'en sortir aisment. Cela existe-t-il ?


J'ai pas tout compris l

----------


## alexrtz

> Que Windows vrifie la prsence d'IE parce qu'il a besoin de fonction qui sont implantes dans IE, en gros il se sert de IE comme d'une DLL, qu'est-ce que a peut bien faire ?





> Et quelles inter-dpendances vois-tu ?


C'est bien, tu donnes la rponse deux lignes au-dessus et t'es mme pas capable de la voir...

Je vais t'aider un peu : on peut raisonnablement supposer qu'IE a besoin de Windows pour tourner. On peut donc dire qu'IE dpend de Windows. Rien de choquant l-dedans.
Maintenant, quand tu cris que Windows *a besoin* de fonctions d'IE, cela signifie que Windows dpend d'IE.
Donc on a IE qui dpend de Windows et Windows qui dpend d'IE... je termine quand mme au cas o tu ne verrais pas la conclusion : il y a inter-dpendance entre Windows et IE.

Et puis si a ne te choque pas qu'un OS se serve d'un navigateur comme d'une DLL (ce que tu as l'air de dire, en ce qui me concerne, je ne sais pas si c'est le cas ou si la dpendance vient d'autre part), bah, j'peux rien pour toi l...




> Quelles couches basses ?


Le systme de mise  jour de logiciels par exemple (je pense qu'on peut dire qu'il se situe sur une couche plus basse qu'un navigateur web, non ?).
Sous Linux (je prends cet exemple seulement parce que c'est celui que je connais le mieux, et pour lequel je pense pas dire trop de conneries), tu as une application en ligne de commande pour installer et mettre  jour les programmes, une interface graphique qui va utiliser cette ligne de commande, et tu peux aussi installer des programmes _via_ Firefox (probablement depuis d'autres navigateurs aussi, mais perso j'ai pas essay), mais en aucun cas tu es oblig d'avoir Firefox d'install pour pouvoir faire une mise  jour.





> Et mme si A1 et A2 sont indpendantes l'une vis  vis de l'autre, elles dpendent chacune de D et la modification de D, peut entrainer de gros soucis.


Euh... pourquoi tu rponds encore  ct de la plaque ?
Ma remarque initiale portait sur la dpendance de Windows envers IE, qui n'est pas du tout la mme que la dpendance d'une pub sur une page web, et donc sur le fait qu'on peut trouver anormal qu'un OS ait besoin d'un navigateur web pour fonctionner.
Le laus sur les dpendances c'tait pour dire que si on dporte les fonctions dont les deux ont besoin dans une DLL, il est anormal qu'il y ait inter-dpendance entre les deux.




> Microsoft ce sont des mchants, vraiment mchants.
> Google et Apple eux sont de gentilles entreprises prises du bien tre de leurs utilisateurs ...





> Mais, pourquoi est-ce que je dis a, moi ? De toutes faons Microsoft ce sont des mchants et Google des gentils !  L, tu es content ?


Des gars qui refusent de te dire ce qu'ils font de tes donnes, des gentils ?
Des gars qui "rcoltent malencontreusement" des donnes provenant de rseaux wifi et qui refusent de dire ce qu'ils ont rcolt, des gentils ?
Non, je ne pense pas que Google soit particulirement "gentil".
Apple, avec sa folie de tout verrouiller, non plus.
Mais bon, l non seulement tu inventes des choses que te dtracteurs pourraient penser, mais en + tu nous fais le coup de la pauvre petite victime perscute par les vilains anti-Microsoft.

Je vais te le rpter une dernire fois pour que tu comprennes bien : la seule chose qui m'intresse, ce sont les faits, pas les affabulations de fanboys (qu'ils soient du ct de Linux, Microsoft, Apple, Google, ...).

----------


## stardeath

> Je vais t'aider un peu : on peut raisonnablement supposer qu'IE a besoin de Windows pour tourner. On peut donc dire qu'IE dpend de Windows. Rien de choquant l-dedans.
> Maintenant, quand tu cris que Windows *a besoin* de fonctions d'IE, cela signifie que Windows dpend d'IE.
> Donc on a IE qui dpend de Windows et Windows qui dpend d'IE... je termine quand mme au cas o tu ne verrais pas la conclusion : il y a inter-dpendance entre Windows et IE.
> 
> Et puis si a ne te choque pas qu'un OS se serve d'un navigateur comme d'une DLL (ce que tu as l'air de dire, en ce qui me concerne, je ne sais pas si c'est le cas ou si la dpendance vient d'autre part), bah, j'peux rien pour toi l...


bizarrement moi non plus a me choque pas, un programme c'est quoi maintenant :
- un exe
- des dlls

je vois pas en quoi a gnerait que windows utilise les dll de ie pour le rendu de, je sais pas moi, pages html? (le bon souvenir du bureau windows 98 remplac par une superbe page blanche...)

donc ie utilise les dlls de windows pour le fentrage et windows utilise les dlls d'ie pour je sais pas moi, un autre exemple, la gestion de certificats d'authenticits, non?

----------


## unknow0

> "Microsoft t'oblige  utilise IE, sinon IE ne serait utilis par personne"


en plus c'est faut rien ne t'oblige a utiliser IE, par contre on peu dire qu'il t'empche de virer un truc dont on ne veux pas.
De plus le fait qu'il ne serais plus utiliser et non prouvable.

Le fanboysme aigue est dangereux a votre santer et celle de votre entourage




> J'aime pas les fanboys non plus


A mort les fanboys.
Vive les fanboys d'anti-fanboys xD (quoi sa n'a aucun sens  ::aie:: )

----------


## unknow0

> je vois pas en quoi a gnerait que windows utilise les dll de ie pour le rendu de, je sais pas moi, pages html? (le bon souvenir du bureau windows 98 remplac par une superbe page blanche...)


oui sauf que se n'ai pas les dll mais IE.exe qui est utiliser.
sa change rien a pars pour une personne gravement allergique a ie xD

----------


## alexrtz

> J'aime pas les fanboys non plus, et tes propos me font penser que tu en est un.


Un fanboy de quoi ?
Avec ce que j'ai crit sur Google et sur Apple, c'est ni l'un ni l'autre.
Avec ce que je vais crire sur Linux  la ligne suivante, a sera pas trop a non plus.




> Quand je lis 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par rurouni alex
> 
> Est-ce que la page sur laquelle se trouve le lien installe Chrome automatiquement sur ta machine et cre des dpendances de telle sorte que tu ne puisses plus le dsinstaller ?
> ...


Parce que je critique des aspects de Windows je suis un anti-Microsoft primaire ?
Tu peux dire a sans savoir ce que je pense des autres produits Microsoft ?
Si je dis que c'est du foutage de gueule que les diffrentes distros Linux ne soient pas capable de se mettre d'accord sur certaines "normes" concernant l'installation des paquets, je suis (visiblement  juste titre) un anti-Linux primaire ?




> je vois pas en quoi a gnerait que windows utilise les dll de ie pour le rendu de, je sais pas moi, pages html?


Ca gne dans le sens que si Windows (ou n'importe quel autre OS, c'est pas la question) a besoin de faire du rendu de page HTML, a veut dire que c'est un service qui est utilis pour + que de la navigation internet, c'est donc quelque chose de plus gnral que a.
Implmenter du gnral (visualisation HTML)  partir du particulier (visualisation HTML dans le cadre d'une navigation sur internet), c'est foireux.
Si tu as ce genre de besoin, tu fais un module "moteur de rendu" (MR), que tu utilises pour voir ce que ton systme (S) te prsente comme des pages HTML, et que ton navigateur (N) utilise pour te permettre de voir ce qu'il rcupre par HTTP.
Dans ce cas, on une dpendance de S vers MR et de N vers MR, mais pas de dpendance entre S et N (au moins pour ce module, aprs N va certainement dpendre de S pour tout ce qui est rseau, ..., mais il n'y a aucune raison pour que S dpende de N).

----------


## stardeath

> Ca gne dans le sens que si Windows (ou n'importe quel autre OS, c'est pas la question) a besoin de faire du rendu de page HTML, a veut dire que c'est un service qui est utilis pour + que de la navigation internet, c'est donc quelque chose de plus gnral que a.
> Implmenter du gnral (visualisation HTML)  partir du particulier (visualisation HTML dans le cadre d'une navigation sur internet), c'est foireux.
> Si tu as ce genre de besoin, tu fais un module "moteur de rendu" (MR), que tu utilises pour voir ce que ton systme (S) te prsente comme des pages HTML, et que ton navigateur (N) utilise pour te permettre de voir ce qu'il rcupre par HTTP.
> Dans ce cas, on une dpendance de S vers MR et de N vers MR, mais pas de dpendance entre S et N (au moins pour ce module, aprs N va certainement dpendre de S pour tout ce qui est rseau, ..., mais il n'y a aucune raison pour que S dpende de N).


et en quoi  change quelque chose  la donne? si N fait le caf, est ce que tu vas aller le faire toi mme parce tu ne veux pas dpendre de N? moi non, je prends le caf et je le consomme, pas que a  faire de le faire moi mme alors qu'on m'en propose un tout prt.

----------


## unknow0

> Ouais, t'es le genre de personne  rinventer la roue  chaque fois que t'en a besoin, quoi.


je l'ai plutt compris comme: "c'est pas logique d'utiliser ie il aurai mieux fallu une dll rendu d'html et dpendre de cette dll"
ce qui est un tant soit peu plus logique, il n'y a pas pas besoin de gestion de proxy, de site de confiance, de gestion de cookie, .. pour rendre une page local par exemple donc ie pour sa est inutilement lourd la dll serai plus lgre.
mais bon au final pourquoi windows a besoin d'ie? pour mettre une page html en fond d'cran (la dll suffi), se servir de navigateur de fichier comme d'un navigateur internet (super logique quoi  ::aie::  , autemps utiliser un vrais navigateur), ..

----------


## Louis Griffont

> je l'ai plutt compris comme: "c'est pas logique d'utiliser ie il aurai mieux fallu une dll rendu d'html et dpendre de cette dll"
> ce qui est un tant soit peu plus logique, il n'y a pas pas besoin de gestion de proxy, de site de confiance, de gestion de cookie, .. pour rendre une page local par exemple donc ie pour sa est inutilement lourd la dll serai plus lgre.
> mais bon au final pourquoi windows a besoin d'ie? pour mettre une page html en fond d'cran (la dll suffi), se servir de navigateur de fichier comme d'un navigateur internet (super logique quoi  , autemps utiliser un vrais navigateur), ..


Je ne dis pas que la solution Windows est la meilleure, je dis juste que c'est le choix qu'ils ont fait, qu' leurs yeux il se justifie, donc pourquoi pinailler sur un truc, qui au final n'a aucune importance ...  ::roll::  
Si c'est tout ce que trouve les dtracteurs de Windows ont trouv pour le critiquer, ben c'est pas la peine d'en faire un fromage !  ::roll::

----------


## dams78

> "Microsoft t'oblige  utilise IE, sinon IE ne serait utilis par personne"


D'un autre ct depuis l'arriv du ballot screen, le part de march d'IE chutent il me semble.




> Ouais, t'es le genre de personne  rinventer la roue  chaque fois que t'en a besoin, quoi.





> je l'ai plutt compris comme: "c'est pas logique d'utiliser ie il aurai mieux fallu une dll rendu d'html et dpendre de cette dll"
> ce qui est un tant soit peu plus logique, il n'y a pas pas besoin de gestion de proxy, de site de confiance, de gestion de cookie, .. pour rendre une page local par exemple donc ie pour sa est inutilement lourd la dll serai plus lgre.
> mais bon au final pourquoi windows a besoin d'ie? pour mettre une page html en fond d'cran (la dll suffi), se servir de navigateur de fichier comme d'un navigateur internet (super logique quoi  , autemps utiliser un vrais navigateur), ..





> Je ne dis pas que la solution Windows est la meilleure, je dis juste que c'est le choix qu'ils ont fait, qu' leurs yeux il se justifie, donc pourquoi pinailler sur un truc, qui au final n'a aucune importance ...  
> Si c'est tout ce que trouve les dtracteurs de Windows ont trouv pour le critiquer, ben c'est pas la peine d'en faire un fromage !


Enfin l il y a effectivement un problme de conception, et c'est ce que unknow0 essayes d'expliquer. Qu'un OS dpende de librairies c'est normal, qu'il dpende d'un logiciel a l'est moins.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> D'un autre ct depuis l'arriv du ballot screen, le part de march d'IE chutent il me semble.


Et alors ? Est-ce que a veut dire que Microsoft obligeait l'utilisation d'IE avec Windows ? Absolument pas. a signifie simplement que les utilisateurs lambda manquent de curiosit et/ou d'audace, rien d'autre.
Maintenant, pour la perte de march, il faudra voir dans le temps. Tout nouveau, tout beau. Combien ne reviendront pas vers IE aprs avoir essay autre chose ? Personne ne peut le dire. Regardons ce qui s'est pass avec FT et EDF ! Beaucoup ont chang d'oprateurs, avant de revenir vers le fournisseur original ?




> Enfin l il y a effectivement un problme de conception, et c'est ce que unknow0 essayes d'expliquer. Qu'un OS dpende de librairies c'est normal, qu'il dpende d'un logiciel a l'est moins.


Tout dpend de ce que tu appelles un OS, et ce que tu lui demandes rellement. Un OS a-t-il pour vocation d'ouvrir des pages HTML ? Non, selon moi, et donc qu'il dlgue ne me choque pas plus que a. Mais, bon...

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Et alors ? Est-ce que a veut dire que Microsoft obligeait l'utilisation d'IE avec Windows ? Absolument pas. a signifie simplement que les utilisateurs lambda manquent de curiosit et/ou d'audace, rien d'autre.
> Maintenant, pour la perte de march, il faudra voir dans le temps. Tout nouveau, tout beau. Combien ne reviendront pas vers IE aprs avoir essay autre chose ? Personne ne peut le dire. Regardons ce qui s'est pass avec FT et EDF ! Beaucoup ont chang d'oprateurs, avant de revenir vers le fournisseur original ?
> 
> 
> Tout dpend de ce que tu appelles un OS, et ce que tu lui demandes rellement. Un OS a-t-il pour vocation d'ouvrir des pages HTML ? Non, selon moi, et donc qu'il dlgue ne me choque pas plus que a. Mais, bon...


sous Windows ou peut difficilement sparer les choses...mais sous Linux on pourrait dire que l'OS s'arrte au noyau  ::):  le shell, XWindow et les WindowManager sont des applications....maintenant il y a assez peu de gens qui utilisent uniquement le noyau Linux, et question dpendances Linux n'a pas de leon  donner aux autres (Qt, KDE, GTK...) ^^

----------


## unknow0

> sous Windows ou peut difficilement sparer les choses...mais sous Linux on pourrait dire que l'OS s'arrte au noyau  le shell, XWindow et les WindowManager sont des applications....maintenant il y a assez peu de gens qui utilisent uniquement le noyau Linux, et question dpendances Linux n'a pas de leon  donner aux autres (Qt, KDE, GTK...) ^^


les dependance se font toujours vers des librairie se qui est normal elle ne servent qu'a sa.
et du au systeme de gestion des dependence automatique (ou pas) les lib se sont reduite/separer un max du coup pour un truc bidon tu a vite plein de lib dans tous les sens ..




> Tout dpend de ce que tu appelles un OS, et ce que tu lui demandes rellement. Un OS a-t-il pour vocation d'ouvrir des pages HTML ? Non, selon moi, et donc qu'il dlgue ne me choque pas plus que a. Mais, bon...


windows a beoin d'ie pas pour deleguer car quand il delegue il delegue au navigateur par defaut, il l'utilise comme d'une librairie.
Du coup sa aurai ete plus "beau" d'utiliser une lib et non pas ie directement.
Mais au final sa change bien peu (voirs pas) de chose.
C'est qu'un pinailage sur une detail de conception.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Mais au final sa change bien peu (voirs pas) de chose.
> C'est qu'un pinailage sur une detail de conception.


+1000  ::ccool:: 

Et franchement, le jour ou il n'y aura plus que a  dire sur un OS, ce sera vraiment cool.  :;):

----------


## dams78

> +1000 
> 
> Et franchement, le jour ou il n'y aura plus que a  dire sur un OS, ce sera vraiment cool.


Une bonne conception dcoule quand mme d'un programme de qualit et surtout volutif.
Malheureusement c'est bien souvent dlaiss...

----------


## __Neo__

et il est IE dans tous a ?!

----------


## alexrtz

> et en quoi  change quelque chose  la donne? Si N fait le caf, est-ce que tu vas aller le faire toi-mme parce tu ne veux pas dpendre de N? moi non, je prends le caf et je le consomme, pas que a  faire de le faire moi-mme alors qu'on m'en propose un tout prt.


Et si tu dpends de ton voisin pour le caf et qu'un jour il se tape une mononuclose infectieuse, tu l'as dans l'os.

Le truc rigolo avec les analogies foireuses, c'est qu'on peut leur faire dire tout et n'importe quoi.
C'est peut-tre pour a que l'on a des disciplines comme, par exemple, la conception logicielle, qui nous donne des bases un poil plus solides que ces analogies pour... euh... concevoir des logiciels !





> Ouais, t'es le genre de personne  rinventer la roue  chaque fois que t'en a besoin, quoi.


Personnellement, je me demande comment t'as pu en arriver  cette conclusion  partir de ce que j'ai crit... (mais bon, je crois que je ne vais pas trop chercher  comprendre non plus XD)

Si je dis que, lorsque j'ai besoin, par exemple, de faire un accs rseau, mon premier rflexe va tre de chercher une bibliothque qui sait faire a (au hasard, boost::asio), plutt que chez Firefox, a veut juste dire que je prfre me coltiner quelques dizaines de ko de dpendances plutt que 10 Mo.
Vu que j'utilise quelque chose qui existe dj, je pense qu'on peut difficilement affirmer que je veux rinventer la roue ("il ne faut surtout pas rinventer la roue, sauf si on veut comprendre fonctionne la roue").




> Si c'est tout ce que trouve les dtracteurs de Windows ont trouv pour le critiquer, ben c'est pas la peine d'en faire un fromage !


La victime est de retour : ce sont encore les mchants anti-Windowsiens qui veulent casser du sucre sur le dos de Windows.
Si le but tait de casser Windows, ce n'est franchement pas tout ce qu'ils pourraient dire (tout comme si on ouvrait un topic "Cassez du Linux", ses dtracteurs trouveraient bien + que l'exemple sur les systmes de paquets que j'ai donn).
Mais bon, puisqu'il semble plus simple pour certains de dire "vous crivez des vilaines choses parce que vous tes des vilains mchants", je suis dans le regret d'affirmer que je ne peux pas rivaliser avec a.




> mais sous Linux on pourrait dire que l'OS s'arrte au noyau


OS = noyau + le minimum vital pour pouvoir faire quelque chose avec (en gnral, un shell et les commandes kivonbien - ls, cp, rm, ... - ).
Si tu prends le noyau Linux tout seul, t'as un System qui Operate rien du tout  ::P: 




> D'un autre ct depuis l'arriv du ballot screen, le part de march d'IE chutent il me semble.


Les parts de march d'IE ont chut rgulirement (mais trs lentement), depuis que Firefox a commenc  tre connu.
Et encore, c'est  pondrer selon des critres comme la localisation gographique (les diffrences entre pays sont assez flagrantes), le type de site sur lequel les statististiques sont faites (un forum d'informaticiens aura une proportion de Firefox plus leve), ...
Tout a pour dire qu'il y a plein de paramtres  prendre en compte, et qu'on ne peut pas attribuer  cette <poli>btise</poli> de ballot screen (si Microsoft veut fournir un service en + de son OS, c'est son droit, tant que l'utilisateur est libre d'utiliser autre chose) les baisses de PDM d'IE.




> question dpendances Linux n'a pas de leon  donner aux autres (Qt, KDE, GTK...) ^^


QT != Linux
KDE != Linux
GTK != Linux
Et, au contraire, je pense que ces projets ont beaucoup  apprendre aux autres au niveau des dpendances.
Certes, quand tu installes (KDE|QT|GTK|autre gros machin) tu as *beaucoup* de dpendances, mais si tu les prends une par une, tu te rends compte que c'est super logique.
T'as la libxml qui s'occupe de parser du XML, la libtruc qui fait des choses  truc, etc, ...
a veut dire que :
- si tu veux installer seulement un sous-ensemble du gros machin, t'es pas oblig d'installer le gros machin en entier
- si tu veux dvelopper une application qui utilise une fonctionnalit du gros machin, t'es pas oblig d'installer le gros machin en entier *sur la machine du client* pour que ton application fonctionne.
Elle est pas belle la vie ??  ::): 




> Mais au final sa change bien peu (voirs pas) de chose.
> C'est qu'un pinailage sur une detail de conception.


Pour madame Michu, effectivement.
Maintenant, si pour une raison ou pour une autre (impratifs de scurit), tu veux contrler au max ce qui est install sur l'OS, c'est assez gnant.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> si Microsoft veut fournir un service en + de son OS, c'est son droit, tant que l'utilisateur est libre d'utiliser autre chose


Et il me semble que a a toujours t le cas, non ? D'ailleurs, a fait trs longtemps que je n'utilise plus IE !

----------


## trenton

> Et il me semble que a a toujours t le cas, non ? D'ailleurs, a fait trs longtemps que je n'utilise plus IE !


Oui effectivement, le problme d'IE ne rside pas dans sa prinstallation, le vrai problme c'est qu'on soit oblig d'acheter windows avec son ordinateur.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui effectivement, le problme d'IE ne rside pas dans sa prinstallation, le vrai problme c'est qu'on soit oblig d'acheter windows avec son ordinateur.


Ha bon ?!  :8O:  Tiens, je n'ai jamais achet Windows avec un ordinateur, moi !

----------


## stardeath

> Et si tu dpends de ton voisin pour le caf et qu'un jour il se tape une mononuclose infectieuse, tu l'as dans l'os.
> 
> Le truc rigolo avec les analogies foireuses, c'est qu'on peut leur faire dire tout et n'importe quoi.
> C'est peut-tre pour a que l'on a des disciplines comme, par exemple, la conception logicielle, qui nous donne des bases un poil plus solides que ces analogies pour... euh... concevoir des logiciels !


si ton voisin qui te fournis le caf  moudre toi mme a aussi la mononuclose, tu auras toutes les chances de l'avoir dans l'os quand mme...

la conception logicielle ne sert pas grand chose dans ce cas non plus, que tu dpendes d'une dll ou d'un exe, chez moi c'est exactement la mme chose, il y a juste le point d'entre qui change.





> QT != Linux
> KDE != Linux
> GTK != Linux
> Et, au contraire, je pense que ces projets ont beaucoup  apprendre aux autres au niveau des dpendances.
> Certes, quand tu installes (KDE|QT|GTK|autre gros machin) tu as *beaucoup* de dpendances, mais si tu les prends une par une, tu te rends compte que c'est super logique.
> T'as la libxml qui s'occupe de parser du XML, la libtruc qui fait des choses  truc, etc, ...
> a veut dire que :
> - si tu veux installer seulement un sous-ensemble du gros machin, t'es pas oblig d'installer le gros machin en entier
> - si tu veux dvelopper une application qui utilise une fonctionnalit du gros machin, t'es pas oblig d'installer le gros machin en entier *sur la machine du client* pour que ton application fonctionne.
> Elle est pas belle la vie ??


quand tu dois rsoudre des problmes  l'dition de lien, mieux vaut 10 gros trucs que 100 petits.




> Oui effectivement, le problme d'IE ne rside pas dans sa prinstallation, le vrai problme c'est qu'on soit oblig d'acheter windows avec son ordinateur.


c'est pas comme si il y avait dj des dizaines et des dizaines de topic avec cette phrase dedans ... bah non, en voil un de plus...

----------


## unknow0

> la conception logicielle ne sert pas grand chose dans ce cas non plus, que tu dpendes d'une dll ou d'un exe, chez moi c'est exactement la mme chose, il y a juste le point d'entre qui change.


je suis d'accord ca ne change rien.




> quand tu dois rsoudre des problmes  l'dition de lien, mieux vaut 10 gros trucs que 100 petits.


sauf que poit de vue reutilisabiliter du code faut mieu 100piti machin.
tu a plus besoin d'un petit truc qu'un gros.




> c'est pas comme si il y avait dj des dizaines et des dizaines de topic avec cette phrase dedans ... bah non, en voil un de plus...


des 10ene? tu est gentil toi xD

----------


## Epica84

> L'analyse s'appuie sur le constat que plus de 80 % des entreprises utilisent le navigateur de Microsoft. Un socle qui lui assure un avenir solide.
> En tout cas les jours de la semaine.


J'adore trop cette phrase  ::aie::

----------


## alexrtz

> quand tu dois rsoudre des problmes  l'dition de lien, mieux vaut 10 gros trucs que 100 petits.


C'est sr que si le linker t'affiche un message du genre "xmlread: cannot find symbol", et que t'as un petit truc qui s'appelle libxml, tu vas trop galrer pour trouver d'o a vient  ::roll::

----------


## Camille_B

> Ha bon ?!  Tiens, je n'ai jamais achet Windows avec un ordinateur, moi !


Non, c'est clair, tous les ordinateurs  la fnac/Darty/Carrefour/point-de-vent-habituel fonctionnent avec AmigaOS.

C'est bien connu.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Non, c'est clair, tous les ordinateurs  la fnac/Darty/Carrefour/point-de-vent-habituel fonctionnent avec AmigaOS.
> 
> C'est bien connu.


Ben ! Je sais pas ! J'achte pas un ordinateur dans ces grandes surfaces. J'imagine mal mon pre (maon) acheter son ciment  Leclerc  ::roll::  !

----------


## unknow0

> Ben ! Je sais pas ! J'achte pas un ordinateur dans ces grandes surfaces. J'imagine mal mon pre (maon) acheter son ciment  Leclerc  !


+42

----------


## dams78

> Ben ! Je sais pas ! J'achte pas un ordinateur dans ces grandes surfaces. J'imagine mal mon pre (maon) acheter son ciment  Leclerc  !


Elle est o la diffrence entre un pc de grandes surface voire de darty et d'un (d'o d'ailleurs?) du net peut tre?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Elle est o la diffrence entre un pc de grandes surface voire de darty et d'un (d'o d'ailleurs?) du net peut tre?


Ben, tu verras quand tu seras informaticien !  :;):

----------


## unknow0

> Elle est o la diffrence entre un pc de grandes surface voire de darty et d'un (d'o d'ailleurs?) du net peut tre?


peu etre dans le public cible de se distributeur  ::roll:: 
les gande surface vende se qu'il se vend le mieu (le plus simplement) pas se qu'un client specifique veux

----------


## trenton

> Ben, tu verras quand tu seras informaticien !


Le mtier d'un dveloppeur c'est pas de monter son PC, encore moins quand il s'agit d'un ordinateur portable... Et d'autre part, on a le droit de vouloir choisir ses logiciels mme quand on est pas informaticien. Mais tu peux aller o tu veux, il y a beaucoup de configs vendues avec logiciels qui n'ont pas d'quivalent sans logiciel.

----------


## stardeath

> Le mtier d'un dveloppeur c'est pas de monter son PC, encore moins quand il s'agit d'un ordinateur portable... Et d'autre part, on a le droit de vouloir choisir ses logiciels mme quand on est pas informaticien. Mais tu peux aller o tu veux, il y a beaucoup de configs vendues avec logiciels qui n'ont pas d'quivalent sans logiciel.


quand tu es informaticien, tu n'es plus grand public ...  toi de choisir quel statut tu veux occuper.

----------


## Camille_B

> Ben ! Je sais pas ! J'achte pas un ordinateur dans ces grandes surfaces. J'imagine mal mon pre (maon) acheter son ciment  Leclerc  !


Il reste que les 9/10 des machines vendues sont fournies avec Windows.

----------


## Psychopathe

> Ben, tu verras quand tu seras informaticien !


 ::mouarf::  ::ccool::  On s'carte pas du sujet l sinon? Que Firefox soit sous le dclin ou pas ce n'est pas mon problme. Si un navigateur fait mieux, ben tant pis pour Firefox. Pour moi le plus important, c'est que le navigateur soit stable, compatible avec les standards et ne bouffe pas trop de mmoire vive. C'est franchement le plus important  mes yeux.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Il reste que les 9/10 des machines vendues sont fournies avec Windows.


Bien sr, et c'est compltement normal. Les grandes surfaces ou les magasins style FNAC ont pour seul but de vendre. Et vendre, signifie avant tout : "Proposer un produit grand public,  un prix satisfaisant pour eux et pour l'acheteur". 
Le temps que seul un PC avec Windows rpondra  ces critres, a continuera. Et toutes vos mesquineries et autres brassages de vent, sur une pseudo vente lie, une imaginaire arnaque, un suppos complot pour imposer Windows, n'y changeront rien, et c'est tant mieux !

----------


## trenton

> Bien sr, et c'est compltement normal. Les grandes surfaces ou les magasins style FNAC ont pour seul but de vendre. Et vendre, signifie avant tout : "Proposer un produit grand public,  un prix satisfaisant pour eux et pour l'acheteur". 
> Le temps que seul un PC avec Windows rpondra  ces critres, a continuera. Et toutes vos mesquineries et autres brassages de vent, sur une pseudo vente lie, une imaginaire arnaque, un suppos complot pour imposer Windows, n'y changeront rien, et c'est tant mieux !


Le problme n'a jamais t que Windows soit propos  la vente avec l'ordinateur, le problme c'est d'une part de ne pas tre inform de combien il coute et surtout de ne pas pouvoir prendre l'ordinateur sans prendre Windows. Les gens ne vont pas dire : "quoi, je peux prendre ou pas Windows ? Ah ben non, moi je veux pas choisir, alors je prend pas l'ordi tant que j'ai le choix ! Quoi ? On me propose une extension de garantie !!  Ah non, arrtez, vous l'imposez ou je prend pas l'ordinateur !!" 




> quand tu es informaticien, tu n'es plus grand public ...  toi de choisir quel statut tu veux occuper.


Ah ouais, et Shumarer il fabrique lui mme sa voiture alors ? Ou alors c'est un amateur ?

----------


## Lyche

On en reviens encore et toujours au mme dbat. Vous n'avancez pas vous tes sur un tapis roulant et vous marchez  contre sens...

C'est marrant, mais tant qu'on ne veux pas admettre que le problme ne vient pas de MS mais des distributeurs qui ne sont l que pour faire du fric votre problme de "vente lie" sera toujours l. La FNAC est l pour faire du fric, elle est pas l pour proposer des solutions, elle est l pour prendre un client et lui vendre son matos. Il est beaucoup plus facile pour un distributeur de ne proposer qu'un seul produit parce qu'il y aurai de nombreux frais annxes (formation, stockage, suivi du march...).

Tant que vous n'arriverez pas  voir dans votre tte que le consommateur lambda n'en a rien  faire de savoir que c'est une machine Linux ou windows et qu'il ne souhaite qu'une chose, c'est que son appareil fonctionne quand il le branche chez lui, vous n'avancerez pas.

Maintenant, je constate que les sujets dvient sur la guerre Windows/Linux en permanence et que a en devient risible et parfois mme navrant. Relisez vous et mettez vous  la place du visiteur qui vient sur ce site, et posez vous la question de ce qu'il peut ressentir en lisant vos rponses..

----------


## stardeath

> ...


mais c'est dingue, le grand public s'en fou totalement de ce que tu considres toi, initi, comme indispensable.

le grand public ne demande en gnral que du :
- a marche
- a fait branch
- il a dj vaguement entendu le mot  la tl, sur internet, dans un magasine sans savoir de prs ou de loin  quoi a correspond

a sert  rien d'aller plus loin quand on est dj pas capable de comprendre a ><

----------


## Camille_B

J'admire la puissance d'esprit de ces informaticiens persuads de savoir ce que veut "le consommateur lambda", le "grand public", sachant que lui n'en est pas videmment, on ne joue pas dans la mme court.

Bon, la question n'est pas ici de savoir ce que veut le "grand public" (si tant est que le "grand public" puisse se rduire  un seul et unique dsir), mais tout simplement de faire remarquer qu'il est illgal de refuser  quelqu'un d'acheter un ordinateur sans les logiciels. Or, la vente lie force a beau tre illgale, elle est pratique couramment. Vous avez dj essay de vous faire rembourser un windows ou un macafee ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'admire la puissance d'esprit de ces informaticiens persuads de savoir ce que veut "le consommateur lambda", le "grand public", sachant que lui n'en est pas videmment, on ne joue pas dans la mme court.
> 
> Bon, la question n'est pas ici de savoir ce que veut le "grand public" (si tant est que le "grand public" puisse se rduire  un seul et unique dsir), mais tout simplement de faire remarquer qu'il est illgal de refuser  quelqu'un d'acheter un ordinateur sans les logiciels. Or, la vente lie force a beau tre illgale, elle est pratique couramment. Vous avez dj essay de vous faire rembourser un windows ou un macafee ?


Bon, comme tu viens d'arriver, je ne vais pas t'en vouloir immdiatement, mais, saches que 1) ta premire phrase ne veut rien dire, a arrive, t'as d oublier un ou deux mots, ou une virgule.  :;):  2) ce dbat, on l'a eu des millions de fois sur ce forum, et ne mne  rien.

Donc, laisses tomber !  :8-):

----------


## Camille_B

> 2) ce dbat, on l'a eu des millions de fois sur ce forum, et ne mne  rien.


a je n'en doute absolument pas. Mais ma premire intervention n'avait pas pour objectif de faire dbat, elle n'tait l que pour pointer une btise.

Nier l'existence bien relle de la vente lie en se gargarisant d'un soi-disant "professionnalisme" consistant  monter son ordi "soi-mme", c'est une btise.

Mais peut-tre voulez-vous quelques rfrences sur le sujet ?

http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affich...TI000006292153
_
Il est interdit de refuser  un consommateur la vente d'un produit ou la prestation d'un service, sauf motif lgitime, et de subordonner la vente d'un produit  l'achat d'une quantit impose ou  l'achat concomitant d'un autre produit ou d'un autre service ainsi que de subordonner la prestation d'un service  celle d'un autre service ou  l'achat d'un produit._

----------


## unknow0

> _Il est interdit de refuser  un consommateur la vente d'un produit ou la prestation d'un service, sauf motif lgitime, et de subordonner la vente d'un produit  l'achat d'une quantit impose ou  l'achat concomitant d'un autre produit ou d'un autre service ainsi que de subordonner la prestation d'un service  celle d'un autre service ou  l'achat d'un produit._


A ceci prs que le produit un supermarch c'est l'ordinateur pr-installer.
il n'y a donc pas  "achat d'un autre produit ou d'un autre service" vu que ce n'est qu'un seul et mme produit.
S'il te vendait l'ordi (le materiel) seulement si t'achetais windows en version boite l a serait de la vente lie ..

----------


## alexrtz

> il n'y a donc pas de "achat d'un autre produit ou d'un autre service" vu que se n'est qu'un seul et mme produit.
> si il te vendai l'ordi (le materiel) seulement si tu acheter windows en version boite la sa serai de la vente lier ..


Faux : la partie hard et soft sont considres comme deux lments *distincts*, c'est donc bien de la vente lie.
Cependant, elle est tolre (i.e. on ne peut pas faire condamner un distributeur pour ce motif) du fait que, sans celle-ci, le consommateur non averti se trouverait devant un produit (PC nu) dont il ne pourrait rien faire, et que c'est l'intrt du consommateur qui prvaut.

Y a quand mme un truc qui me troue le cul, c'est qu'aprs tout le foin qui a t fait autour de cette question et toutes les rponses qui ont t apportes (notamment par les tribunaux), on puisse lire autant de conneries (dans le sens affirmations absurdes) sur un forum de personnes qui sont censes tre des professionnels de l'informatique (pareil au sujet des pratiques illgales de certaines compagnies).

Qu'on ne connaisse pas un sujet et qu'on pose des questions, qu'on mette des hypothses, c'est tout  fait normal, et ce genre d'change est quand mme le but d'un forum.
Mais qu'on affirme de la merde juste pour tenter d'imposer son avis foireux, l je comprends pas :/

----------


## unknow0

> Faux : la partie hard et soft sont considres comme deux lments *distincts*, c'est donc bien de la vente lie.


oki je ne savais pas.




> (dans le sens affirmations absurdes)


aprs je vais pas mettre des balises devant toutes mes phrases genre [CEstMonPointDeVuDeLaChoseEtDoncCelaNEngageQueMoi]  ::aie:: 




> Mais qu'on affirme de la merde juste pour tenter d'imposer son avis foireux, l je comprends pas :/


qui a parl d'imposer un quelconque avis?
on est l pour discuter/rfuter/corriger les erreurs des autres aussi ..

----------


## trenton

> C'est marrant, mais tant qu'on ne veux pas admettre que le problme ne vient pas de MS mais des distributeurs qui ne sont l que pour faire du fric votre problme de "vente lie" sera toujours l.


Je n'ai pas dit que le problme venait de Microsoft, j'ai toujours t d'accord pour dire que le problme de le vente lie est due au vendeur.




> La FNAC est l pour faire du fric, elle est pas l pour proposer des solutions, elle est l pour prendre un client et lui vendre son matos. Il est beaucoup plus facile pour un distributeur de ne proposer qu'un seul produit parce qu'il y aurai de nombreux frais annxes (formation, stockage, suivi du march...).


Vu les frais qu'ils se prennent en procs, a leur reviendrais moins cher de rembourser les clients qui leur en font la demande : sauf qu'ils ont peur si a devient facile que tout le monde le rclame, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi les constructeurs demandent une clause de confidentialit quand ils acceptent (parfois) le remboursement. Mais sinon, explique moi pourquoi ils demandent cette clause de confidentialit, si a n'intresse personne ? Tu m'expliques ? Allez, explique moi...




> Tant que vous n'arriverez pas  voir dans votre tte que le consommateur lambda n'en a rien  faire de savoir que c'est une machine Linux ou windows et qu'il ne souhaite qu'une chose, c'est que son appareil fonctionne quand il le branche chez lui, vous n'avancerez pas.


Ah, packe conomiser 200 euros sur sa machine, a n'intresse personne ? Ben on ctoie pas les mme gens alors... 




> Maintenant, je constate que les sujets dvient sur la guerre Windows/Linux en permanence


C'est quoi le rapport entre le noyau Linux et la vente lie ? Moi je parle pas du tout de a, mais pourquoi tu veux pas comprendre que si j'ai dj une licence Windows, j'ai pas envie d'en payer une deuxime ?




> Cependant, elle est tolre (i.e. on ne peut pas faire condamner un distributeur pour ce motif) du fait que, sans celle-ci, le consommateur non averti se trouverait devant un produit (PC nu) dont il ne pourrait rien faire, et que c'est l'intrt du consommateur qui prvaut.


La jurisprudence n'est compltement claire la dessus pour le moment... Au del de a, on peut distinguer la vente lie et la pr-installation : avec la mthode du code d'activation, je peux trs bien pr-install windows sur un ordinateur sans faire de vente lie: personne n'est ls puisque cette mthode n'a pas d'incidence sur le prix et ne complique pas la vie des consommateurs contents du systme actuel.

----------


## Lyche

> Je n'ai pas dit que le problme venait de Microsoft, j'ai toujours t d'accord pour dire que le problme de le vente lie est due au vendeur.


Au moins un qui le vois, c'est une lueur d'espoir  ::aie:: 




> Vu les frais qu'ils se prennent en procs, a leur reviendrais moins cher de rembourser les clients qui leur en font la demande : sauf qu'ils ont peur si a devient facile que tout le monde le rclame, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi les constructeurs demandent une clause de confidentialit quand ils acceptent (parfois) le remboursement. Mais sinon, explique moi pourquoi ils demandent cette clause de confidentialit, si a n'intresse personne ? Tu m'expliques ? Allez, explique moi...


Pardon, tu es un spcialiste des affaires de remboursement de licences windows. Excuse moi, je ne pensais pas. Maintenant, je ne suis pas sur qu'ils aient tant de procs que a de la part de Mr et Mme Michu qui souhaitent avoir un autre OS qu'ils ne connaissent pas sur leur machine, qui souhaitent utiliser leurs petites mains et installer eux mme leur solution sur leur machine et je voudrais bien voir les chiffres des pertes qu'ils ont due aux remboursement des OS.




> Ah, packe conomiser 200 euros sur sa machine, a n'intresse personne ? Ben on ctoie pas les mme gens alors...


Qu'une licence sur CD coute 199 ou 299 ok, ce sont des licences r-utilisables. Cependant, tu oublies peut-tre que les licences vendues par machines sont des OEM, donc utilisable uniquement avec la machine sur laquelle le systme est install et qui cote au maximum, pour le revendeur 50 (oui les achats en masse a fait baisser les cots) et je ne pense pas que la licence coute 200 sur un pc FNAC.




> C'est quoi le rapport entre le noyau Linux et la vente lie ? Moi je parle pas du tout de a, mais pourquoi tu veux pas comprendre que si j'ai dj une licence Windows, j'ai pas envie d'en payer une deuxime ?


combien de personnes ont des licences windows non OEM? mis  part quelques professionnels il n'y a plus grand monde de nos jours qui en possde puisque par dfaut c'est vendu avec la machine.




> La jurisprudence n'est compltement claire la dessus pour le moment... Au del de a, on peut distinguer la vente lie et la pr-installation : avec la mthode du code d'activation, je peux trs bien pr-install windows sur un ordinateur sans faire de vente lie: personne n'est ls puisque cette mthode n'a pas d'incidence sur le prix et ne complique pas la vie des consommateurs contents du systme actuel.


Ce serait une solution surement trs viable, et je pense que a ne serait pas mal, cependant tu oublies peut-tre qu'une loi en France interdit de vendre du matriel qui ne soit pas en tat de fonctionner. Donc tant que le problme d'une multiplicit des offres d'OS n'est pas propose par les distributeur qui donnerait donc le choix aux clients entre tel ou tel OS sur leur machine, cette solution n'est malheureusement pas possible.

----------


## alexrtz

> apres je vais pas metre des balise devans toute mes phrase genre [CEstMonPointDeVuDeLaChoseEtDoncCelaNEngageQueMoi]


Il me semble que la richesse de la langue franaise permet d'exprimer des degrs diffrents de certitude sans avoir recours  des balises de trois kms de long  :;): 





> qui a parler d'imposer un quelconque avis?


Il suffit de lire le forum...
Ce qui me gave le +, ce sont les glands qui n'ont rien d'autre  faire que de pourrir un dbat qui pourrait tre intressants avec des inexactitudes/omissions/autres joyeusets du mme genre juste parce qu'ils sont pas contents que l'on critique l'objet de leur vnration et qui font que, fatalement, le topic part en sucette  un moment ou  un autre.
Prenons un exemple pour illustrer ceci : "pour un informaticien, un vrai, il est trs simple d'avoir un PC sans Windows".
On peut raisonnablement supposer que la personne qui crit ce genre de <poli>btise</poli>, sait qu'il existe deux types de PC : ceux de bureau et les portables.
Or, si on peut monter/faire monter (=> sans OS) n'importe quelle machine de bureau *quivalente*  ce qu'on trouve chez les "grands" distributeurs, c'est mission impossible pour les portables, et l il faut passer par une procdure de remboursement qui est moins rentable que de simplement formater le disque en s'asseyant que le prix qu'on a mis dans les licences des logiciels pr-installs.
Ce genre d'attitude de la part de professionnels (enfin si on veut), c'est assez saoulant :/




> avec la mthode du code d'activation, je peux trs bien pr-install windows sur un ordinateur sans faire de vente lie: personne n'est ls puisque cette mthode n'a pas d'incidence sur le prix et ne complique pas la vie des consommateurs contents du systme actuel.


Le sushi c'est, qu'en gnral, il n'y a pas que Windows de pr-install, mais un ensemble de logiciels.
Donc l soit on met en place une activation pour chaque, et c'est le drame pour l'utilisateur, soit on met une activation globale, et y aura toujours le problme de "ouais mais moi je veux A et B mais pas C et D !!".

----------


## trenton

> Pardon, tu es un spcialiste des affaires de remboursement de licences windows. Excuse moi, je ne pensais pas. Maintenant, je ne suis pas sur qu'ils aient tant de procs que a de la part de Mr et Mme Michu qui souhaitent avoir un autre OS qu'ils ne connaissent pas sur leur machine, qui souhaitent utiliser leurs petites mains et installer eux mme leur solution sur leur machine et je voudrais bien voir les chiffres des pertes qu'ils ont due aux remboursement des OS.


Tu as quelques jurisprudence ici : http://racketiciel.info/documentation/droit




> Qu'une licence sur CD coute 199 ou 299 ok, ce sont des licences r-utilisables. Cependant, tu oublies peut-tre que les licences vendues par machines sont des OEM, donc utilisable uniquement avec la machine sur laquelle le systme est install et qui cote au maximum, pour le revendeur 50 (oui les achats en masse a fait baisser les cots) et je ne pense pas que la licence coute 200 sur un pc FNAC.


Une licence OEM de Windows, c'est environ 100 euros. Maintenant, les ordinateurs sont rarement quips que de Windows, on y trouve aussi souvent un logiciel pour la gravure, un anti-virus, parfois une suite bureautique (mais de moins en moins), et un logiciel de montage vido et de retouche photos. Et c'est pas parce que c'est pas Microsoft qui les fait ncessairement qu'ils sont pour autant gratuits...




> combien de personnes ont des licences windows non OEM? mis  part quelques professionnels il n'y a plus grand monde de nos jours qui en possde puisque par dfaut c'est vendu avec la machine.


A l'poque ou on obligeait tout le monde  prendre Vista, combien l'aurait laiss pour achet une version OEM d'XP  la place ? Suffisamment pour que certains lancent une class action aux USA et pour que d'autres lancent une ptition pour dire "Vista il est mauvais" (ben si il est mauvais l'achte pas, il parait que t'as le choix, arrtes de te plaindre) !! Mais, tu vas peut tre m'expliqu pourquoi les gens qui d'aprs vous ont le choix ont lanc une ptition pour dire que Vista est mauvais alors qu'il suffisait de pas l'acheter... Expliques moi !




> Ce serait une solution surement trs viable, et je pense que a ne serait pas mal, cependant tu oublies peut-tre qu'une loi en France interdit de vendre du matriel qui ne soit pas en tat de fonctionner. Donc tant que le problme d'une multiplicit des offres d'OS n'est pas propose par les distributeur qui donnerait donc le choix aux clients entre tel ou tel OS sur leur machine, cette solution n'est malheureusement pas possible.


Aucun rapport, pour avoir couter pas mal de dbats juridiques sur cette question, je peux te dire que cette argument n'existe que sur ce forum, je n'ai jamais entendu un avocat parler de a. D'autre part, en admettant que tu ais raison, il est alors possible pour le constructeur de respecter les deux lois, en mettant un systme gratuit comme GNU-Linux. Donc a ne tient pas.




> Le sushi c'est, qu'en gnral, il n'y a pas que Windows de pr-install, mais un ensemble de logiciels.
> Donc l soit on met en place une activation pour chaque, et c'est le drame pour l'utilisateur, soit on met une activation globale, et y aura toujours le problme de "ouais mais moi je veux A et B mais pas C et D !!".


En droit franais, il n'y a aucun problme  ne pas sparer les logiciels puisque ce ne sont pas des produits "de nature diffrente". Donc aucun problme. De la mme manire, on ne peux pas demand  un magasin de retirer la carte graphique.

----------


## alexrtz

> tu oublies peut-tre qu'une loi en France interdit de vendre du matriel qui ne soit pas en tat de fonctionner.Donc tant que le problme d'une multiplicit des offres d'OS n'est pas propose par les distributeur qui donnerait donc le choix aux clients entre tel ou tel OS sur leur machine, cette solution n'est malheureusement pas possible.


Y a un paquet de boutiques qui vendent des machines compltes sans OS, et ce depuis trs (trs) longtemps.




> En droit franais, il n'y a aucun problme  ne pas sparer les logiciels puisque ce ne sont pas des produits "de nature diffrente".


Le problme n'est pas lgal, mais tu trouveras toujours des acheteurs un peu casse-burnes pour se plaindre qu'ils ne veulent pas se voir imposer un ensemble de logiciels payants quand la seule chose qu'ils veulent c'est Windows.
Et si tu fais une sparation entre l'OS et le bundle, t'en as toujours qui trouveront le moyen de dire "ouais mais je veux l'antivirus du pack mais pas l'antipub", qui iront se plaindre, et a recommencera...

----------


## trenton

> Le problme n'est pas lgal, mais tu trouveras toujours des acheteurs un peu casse-burnes pour se plaindre qu'ils ne veulent pas se voir imposer un ensemble de logiciels payants quand la seule chose qu'ils veulent c'est Windows.
> Et si tu fais une sparation entre l'OS et le bundle, t'en as toujours qui trouveront le moyen de dire "ouais mais je veux l'antivirus du pack mais pas l'antipub", qui iront se plaindre, et a recommencera...


Oui, mais il faut savoir regarder le problme des deux cots, du ct du consommateur, de l'emploi, du progrs etc. (qui nous pousse  aller vers moins de vente lie), mais aussi du ct du commerant : il faut pas non plus que cela devienne pnible pour lui. Si on peut demander le choix lorsque les produits sont de natures diffrentes, demander  ce qu'on l'ait galement lorsque les produits sont de mme nature, c'est aller sur un terrain trs risqu, et s'exposer  des abus (car alors je peux aussi dire que j'ai dj mes vis et que je souhaite pas payer celles qui sont dans l'ordi).

----------


## dams78

Je trouvais a bizarre que personne n'ait encore faite de comparaison avec l'automobile...

Sinon vous tes informaticiens ou juristes? Parce que juste comme a, ya quand mme des tribunaux qui ont proclams que la vente force tait illgale. Depuis on a quelques exemple sur la toile de personne qui se font rembourser les logiciels qu'ils n'utilisaient pas, on a mme Darty (et certainement d'autres) qui affiche le prix de l'ordinateur sans OS ni logiciel, etc.

Mais bon vous connaissez certainement mieux la loi qu'eux je pense...

----------


## Caly4D

> ya quand mme des tribunaux qui ont proclams que la vente force tait illgale.


sauf que quand maintenant dans la majorit des cas lorsque tu achtes un PC dans un super march bah en fait, tu n'achtes pas un pc  ::aie:: 

Tu achtes un pack qui inclut un pc et windows  et tout un tas d'autre merthe, du coup c'est plus vraiment de la vente force de pc avec windows...

Juste au cas o personne ne l'a pas encore dit (la flemme de tout lire  ::aie:: )

----------


## dams78

> sauf que quand maintenant dans la majorit des cas lorsque tu achtes un PC dans un super march bah en fait tu achtes pas un pc 
> 
> tu achtes un pack qui inclus un pc et windows  et tout un tas d'autre merthe, ducoup c'est plus vraiment de la vente forc de pc avec windows...
> 
> juste au cas ou personne ne l'ai encore dit (la flemme de tout lire )


Tu veux dire par l que si demain j'achte un pc  Darty, je ne pourrai pas l'avoir sans Windows et les autres logiciels pr-installs?
J'avais pourtant l'impression que la dmarche tait plus facile maintenant, c'est bien dommage si ce n'est plus le cas.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu veux dire par l que si demain j'achte un pc  Darty, je ne pourrai pas l'avoir sans Windows et les autres logiciels pr-installs?
> J'avais pourtant l'impression que la dmarche tait plus facile maintenant, c'est bien dommage si ce n'est plus le cas.


Je crois que les demandes de remboursement avaient gains de cause, parce qu'il n'tait indiqu clairement que le package contenait Windows, les revendeurs se sont adapts, et indiquent clairement que Windows est vendu avec, et donc plus moyen de se faire rembourser !  ::ccool::

----------


## alexrtz

> Je crois que les demandes de remboursement avaient gains de cause, parce qu'il n'tait indiqu clairement que le package contenait Windows, les revendeurs se sont adapts, et indiquent clairement que Windows est vendu avec, et donc plus moyen de se faire rembourser !


Que ce soit il y a quinze ans ou il y a quinze jours, les revendeurs ont toujours annonc le fait que Windows tait install sur les descriptifs des produits  :;): 
Les autorits tolraient la vente lie, mais si un utilisateur souhaitait ne pas en faire les frais, la loi s'appliquait normalement.

Par ailleurs, je n'ai rien vu passer qui dise que les remboursements ne sont plus effectus.
Si t'as un article sur le sujet, chuis preneur  ::ccool::

----------


## cinemania

ce qui me fascine c'est la digression de ce dbat qui a l'origine je le rappel tait sur le dclin (ou pas) de Firefox et sur Chrome et IE...

on est donc pass du navigateur et de la manie de Microsoft  obliger  avoir IE d'install sur son systme,  la vente force/lie...

au passage pour revenir sur le sujet initial quand mme, ce qui me fascine galement c'est cette propension de tous les anti-microsoft  ce plaindre que IE soit sur l'OS...

Si je ne m'abuse, Microsoft fait un OS, Windows, et fait un navigateur internet, IE, l'os est bel est bien un produit Microsoft, il est donc logique que tu trouve un produit Microsoft qui plus est gratuit, sur un OS microsoft.
Ca choque tout le monde, pourtant quand on parle de Apple, alors l on entend mme plus une mouche voler... pourtant essayez donc d'installer autre chose que Safari  l'installation de MacOS X ou voir si il y a autre chose d'install sur votre mac quand vous le dballer... Et on va rigoler 5mn...
Essayez aussi de dsinstaller Safari histoire de rigoler aussi 5mn...
Et puis QuickTime aussi, et l on va vraiment pouvoir s'amuser et voir que finalement il y en a marre d'entendre les sempiternelles rflexions sur le trusting de Microsoft, vu que personne n'emmerde Apple pour cette mme politique, et prochainement, car ne croyez pas qu'ils feront autrement, Chrome OS.

En fait personnellement je ne trouve rien de choquant  cela, tout le monde est libre d'aller sur internet et tlcharger Firefox ou Chrome ou Opra, ou Safari, ou ce que vous voulez... On ne peut pas s'amuser  toujours proposer des alternatives alors qu'elles sont sur le net car sinon il y aura toujours un idiot pour venir ce plaindre que le DVD de Windows contient une version de firefox qui date de matusalem...

Pour ce qui est des ventes lies/force, effectivement cessez avec cette ide que Microsoft est entirement responsable. Microsoft comme toute socit a essay de dvelopper un trust, mais ce sont pas les seuls hein... faudrait vous rveiller, ils le font tous, souvenez vous mme de Caldra en son temps qu'a carrment eu le culot de vendre un linux pour le prix d'un Unix... fallait osez, pensant que leur position trs confortable leur permettrait de rester devant tout le monde (on parle de serveur)...
 Les vrais coupables dans l'histoire c'est les imbciles, en l'occurrence les constructeurs, qui ont accepts et les utilisateurs aussi, mais les pauvres, c'est pas trop leur faute, rappelons toutefois quand mme que les dveloppeurs ne constituent pas la plus grande partie de la population.

Lyche... j'ai des licences boites de Vista, et de Seven... ca fait de moi un extra terrestre peut-tre ? ba non simplement contrairement  pas mal d'imbcile heureux, au lieu de me plaindre que les pc sont vendu avec une licence OEM dont on ne peut rien faire et au passage 99% du temps une Home edition dont on ne peut effectivement rien tirer, et bien c'est simple, j'achte mon pc sans OS, ou j'achte les pices sparment et je le monte moi mme.
Un utilisateur qui ne souhaite pas s'embetter avec ca, sera bien heureux d'avoir un OS sur le systme, peut importe que ce soit Windows, d'ailleurs ce sera souvent mieux car beaucoup de nophytes ne comprenant absolument rien  l'informatique apprennent au bureau ou ailleurs sous Windows... et souvent on ne peut pas trop leur demander d'tre dpays.

Personnellement j'ai fortement utilis linux  mon heure tudiante, j'tais mme un fervent ANTI-MICROSOFT, mais j'en suis revenu.
La politique de Microsoft a beaucoup voluer depuis, les produits aussi et certaines de leur technologies et produits sont trs nettement suprieures  toute autre alternative, surtout libre...
Il est vrai qu'a cette poque je pestais contre ces vilains constructeurs qui mettaient Windows en standard, mais maintenant, qu'il existe des alternatives viables, cela n'a plus vraiment lieu d'tre. (il y en a toujours eu, mais le fait de monter son pc soit mme est rserv  une certaine catgorie de personne un peu litiste au sens ou c'est un cercle assez restreint au final)

----------


## Cincinnatus

Oui IE est indracinable, mme s'il perd des parts de march actuellement.
Et oui, il existe de nombreux internautes qui ne savent pas ce qu'est un navigateur...
Cependant, en Asie il semble que les navigateurs locaux soient de loin les premiers (en chine et au japon, notamment, pas vraiment des petits pays...).

Firefox devrait pouvoir rester  un bon niveau, de part sa qualit technique et ses plug-ins. De plus, il est suffisamment proche de IE en termes d'utilisation pour ne pas perturber des nophytes.
Nous l'utilisons comme rfrence pour nos dveloppements internes, et nous constatons que IE ne les supporte pas trs bien...

Cependant, tant au bureau que chez moi, j'utilise prioritairement (95%) Opera, qui est rapide, sr, et complet (plus de fonctionnalits natives) tout en tant extensible et largement personnalisable. Il est galement l'un de ceux qui respectent le mieux les standards.

----------


## trenton

> Pour ce qui est des ventes lies/force, effectivement cessez avec cette ide que Microsoft est entirement responsable.


Qui dit a ?




> Lyche... j'ai des licences boites de Vista, et de Seven... ca fait de moi un extra terrestre peut-tre ? ba non simplement contrairement  pas mal d'imbcile heureux, au lieu de me plaindre que les pc sont vendu avec une licence OEM dont on ne peut rien faire et au passage 99% du temps une Home edition dont on ne peut effectivement rien tirer, et bien c'est simple, j'achte mon pc sans OS, ou j'achte les pices sparment et je le monte moi mme.


Tu ne comprend pas que tout le monde n'a pas le temps ou les comptences pour monter son PC ? Et que certains utilisent des ordinateurs portables, a aussi a te dpasse ?




> Un utilisateur qui ne souhaite pas s'embetter avec ca, sera bien heureux d'avoir un OS sur le systme


HORS SUJET, on peut trs bien avoir un Windows pr-install sans faire de vente lie.




> La politique de Microsoft a beaucoup voluer depuis, les produits aussi et certaines de leur technologies et produits sont trs nettement suprieures  toute autre alternative, surtout libre...


Oui, Microsoft est  la pointe dans certains domaines, je suppose, et en retard dans d'autres. Ok...

----------


## Camille_B

Non mais ce dbat est vraiment stupide.

Merci Trenton de mettre au clair un certains nombres de points.

Pour rsumer :

Le problme n'est pas qu'il y ait des machines vendues avec Windows, le problme vient du fait qu'il soit extrmement difficile d'acheter un ordinateur en faisant valoir son droit  l'acheter sans le systme d'exploitation propos.

Point barre.

C'est simple non ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Le problme n'est pas qu'il y ait des machines vendues avec Windows, le problme vient du fait qu'il soit extrmement difficile d'acheter un ordinateur en faisant valoir son droit  l'acheter sans le systme d'exploitation propos.
> 
> Point barre.
> 
> C'est simple non ?


Ben, non justement !
Pour moi le problme est que pour satisfaire 2/3 personnes il faudrait que les PC augmentent de 10/20 % et peut-tre mme plus. 
Alors, non !
Point barre ! 
C'est simple non ?

----------


## alexrtz

> Pour moi le problme est que pour satisfaire 2/3 personnes il faudrait que les PC augmentent de 10/20 % et peut-tre mme plus.


Euh... comment en retirant une tape du processus de fabrication on peut avoir quelque chose de plus cher ?

----------


## dams78

> Euh... comment en retirant une tape du processus de fabrication on peut avoir quelque chose de plus cher ?


C'est simple : Windows fait chuter la cte du PC  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Euh... comment en retirant une tape du processus de fabrication on peut avoir quelque chose de plus cher ?


En reportant ce cot sur la formation et la veille technologique qui s'impose pour suivre les volution des solutions libres?

Oui, avoir un vendeur windows c'est facile et a cote pas cher.. Avoir un vendeur Linux, c'est un peu plus cher, et avoir un rparateur qui maitrise Linux est encore plus cher. Ensuite il y a des testes  faire sur chaque machine pour tre sur que les pilotes Linux sont compatibles pour viter de fourguer une machine dfectueuse qui se transforme en gnrale en "perte sche" pour le revendeur. Donc la possibilit d'avoir des dfections dans les ventes doit aussi tre pris en compte dans le prix pour que la bote n'y perde pas trop.. Je m'arrte l il doit bien y avoir encore d'autres astuces pour faire gonfler le prix de vente d'un PC linux..

----------


## stardeath

ainsi que la prsence de norton et compagnie qui paient grassement leur prsence sur chaque machine neuve pour esprer faire s'abonner le client  la fin de la priode d'essai. (et bien sur a fait baisser le coup de la machine sous windows)

----------


## Louis Griffont

Y a 2 solutions, selon le radicalisme du Linuxien qui propose.

1) le radical absolu : le pc doit tre vendu nu, sans OS. Dans ce cas, fini les licences OEM, finis galement les logiciels proposs en valuation pendant un certains temps. Ce qui signifie, fini les contrats entre les fabricants/assembleurs et les fournisseurs de logiciels, et donc... surcout, assez lev. (en mme temps, fini pour les personnes, la possibilit de tester un ou plusieurs logiciels avant d'acheter - mais c'est un problme dont le radical absolu se moque perdument, puisque selon lui, seul les logiciels open sources gratuits sont valables)

2) le linuxien tolrant : Windows peut tre vendu par dfaut, mais sur demande, il doit tre enlev du PC. L, videmment, on voit tout de suite le problme. Les magasins, devront envisager de perdre du temps  enlever Windows, donc, ils vont valuer ce surcout et le reporter d'office sur le prix de vente.

----------


## Camille_B

> Ben, non justement !
> Pour moi le problme est que pour satisfaire 2/3 personnes il faudrait que les PC augmentent de 10/20 % et peut-tre mme plus.
> Alors, non !
> Point barre !
> C'est simple non ?


Il n'agit pas de retirer les Windows des machines vendues dans le commerce, il s'agit de faire respecter le droit du client  demander le retrait de l'OS lors de l'achat de la machine.

"Bonjour je souhaiterai votre HP bidule truc mais sans le windows vendu avec".

"Bien, nous vous retirons la clef d'activation et la licence".

das ist sehr schwierig !




> 2) le linuxien tolrant : Windows peut tre vendu par dfaut, mais sur demande, il doit tre enlev du PC. L, videmment, on voit tout de suite le problme. Les magasins, devront envisager de perdre du temps  enlever Windows, donc, ils vont valuer ce surcout et le reporter d'office sur le prix de vente.


Si les textes lgislatifs taient respects, si ce genre de pratiques devenaient courantes :

1) On trouverait des solutions pour faciliter le retrait du logiciel (clef d'activation etc.)

2) On vendrai des machines avec d'autres OS.

Si les textes lgislatifs taient respects, et si ce genre de pratiques continuaient d'tre rares, alors a ne coterait pas grand chose aux commerants. Au pire, cela pourrait faire perdre du temps au client qui doit attendre le retrait du logiciel.

----------


## stardeath

donc  le faire payer tout le monde plus cher, puisque les sponsors (norton et autre) ne vont plus donner d'argent si ils ne sont mme pas sur que le client va lire leurs bannires en tout genre ><

----------


## Lyche

Tu parles, on se retrouverait au bout de 1an avec des PC Linux vendu avec Norton antivirus en vente lie..

----------


## alexrtz

> Je m'arrte l il doit bien y avoir encore d'autres astuces pour faire gonfler le prix de vente d'un PC linux..


J'ai parl de retirer une tape (=> installation de l'OS), pas d'en retirer une puis d'en rajouter une autre (installation d'un autre OS) aprs.
Mme joueur, joue encore...




> Ce qui signifie, fini les contrats entre les fabricants/assembleurs et les fournisseurs de logiciels, et donc... surcout, assez lev.


Et je suppose que tu as des chiffres prcis pour qualifier ce surcot "d'assez lev" ?
En tout cas suffisamment lev pour contrebalancer le fait qu'il y ait une licence Windows en moins  payer ?




> Les magasins, devront envisager de perdre du temps  enlever Windows, donc, ils vont valuer ce surcout et le reporter d'office sur le prix de vente.


AMHA l'utilisateur qui veut installer un Linux est largement capable de virer Windows lui-mme (il suffit de cliquer sur "utiliser tout le disque dur" pendant l'installation).

----------


## trenton

> En reportant ce cot sur la formation et la veille technologique qui s'impose pour suivre les volution des solutions libres?
> 
> Oui, avoir un vendeur windows c'est facile et a cote pas cher.. Avoir un vendeur Linux, c'est un peu plus cher, et avoir un rparateur qui maitrise Linux est encore plus cher. Ensuite il y a des testes  faire sur chaque machine pour tre sur que les pilotes Linux sont compatibles pour viter de fourguer une machine dfectueuse qui se transforme en gnrale en "perte sche" pour le revendeur. Donc la possibilit d'avoir des dfections dans les ventes doit aussi tre pris en compte dans le prix pour que la bote n'y perde pas trop.. Je m'arrte l il doit bien y avoir encore d'autres astuces pour faire gonfler le prix de vente d'un PC linux..


Pourquoi vous parlez de Linux, c'est quoi le rapport ? Si j'ai dj une licence Windows je veux pas payer une deuxime fois, ou intervient Linux l dedans expliques moi ?

----------


## trenton

> 2) le linuxien tolrant : Windows peut tre vendu par dfaut, mais sur demande, il doit tre enlev du PC. L, videmment, on voit tout de suite le problme. Les magasins, devront envisager de perdre du temps  enlever Windows, donc, ils vont valuer ce surcout et le reporter d'office sur le prix de vente.


(ou le gars qui a dj une licence, pourquoi parler vous de Linux ?)

Temps perdu avec le systme du code d'activation: 5 secondes multipli par 2/3 utilisateurs (selon toi). Bref, 10 ou 15 secondes sur le temps d'un vendeur, qu'il aurait pass de toute faon  rien faire... Bref, a coute rien.

----------


## Lyche

> Pourquoi vous parlez de Linux, c'est quoi le rapport ? Si j'ai dj une licence Windows je veux pas payer une deuxime fois, ou intervient Linux l dedans expliques moi ?


Je te rappel qu'en France on est oblig de vendre une machine en tat de fonctionnement. Ce qui signifie qu'elle doit tre vendu avec un OS. Si c'est pas Windows qui est vendu par dfaut, il faut que a en soit un autre... Et  l'heure actuelle mis  part Linux, comme alternative  windows j'en vois pas.. A moins que Apple accpte de vendre son merveilleux OS sur les PC non estampill "pomme machouille"..

----------


## dams78

> Je te rappel qu'en France on est oblig de vendre une machine en tat de fonctionnement. Ce qui signifie qu'elle doit tre vendu avec un OS. Si c'est pas Windows qui est vendu par dfaut, il faut que a en soit un autre... Et  l'heure actuelle mis  part Linux, comme alternative  windows j'en vois pas.. A moins que Apple accpte de vendre son merveilleux OS sur les PC non estampill "pomme machouille"..


Ya pas des endroits o l'on peut trouver des ordis sans OS?
En tat de fonctionnement veut forcment dire avec un OS ou bien le simple fait qu'on arrive  aller dans le bios suffit?

----------


## stardeath

> Ya pas des endroits o l'on peut trouver des ordis sans OS?
> En tat de fonctionnement veut forcment dire avec un OS ou bien le simple fait qu'on arrive  aller dans le bios suffit?


chez les vendeurs pros, certain accepte de vendre aux particuliers.

ou monter sa machine soit mme ou donner  monter  un pro.

ps: pour l'tat de fonctionnement, le bios ne suffit pas, une carte graphique peut trs bien afficher correctement le bios (80*48, 16 couleurs si je ne me trompe pas) et pas tre capable de commuter en 1024*768, 32bit (par exemple)

----------


## alexrtz

> Je te rappel qu'en France on est oblig de vendre une machine en tat de fonctionnement. Ce qui signifie qu'elle doit tre vendu avec un OS.


Toi a fait peur comment t'as une mmoire qui poutre...

----------


## Lyche

> Toi a fait peur comment t'as une mmoire qui poutre...


Ca te gne que j'ai des problmes de mmoire? On a tous nos tares et toi la gentillesse n'est pas ta premire qualit.

----------


## behe

@rurouni alex :tu peux me citer tes entreprises qui vendent  des particuliers des ordinateurs sans OS stp. Je suis juste curieux, vu que je n'arrive pas  en trouver

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pourquoi vous parlez de Linux, c'est quoi le rapport ? Si j'ai dj une licence Windows je veux pas payer une deuxime fois, ou intervient Linux l dedans expliques moi ?


Et tu l'as eu o ta licence Windows ? Sur le PC que tu avais achet prcdemment ? Ben, dsol, elle n'est pas valide sur le nouveau PC !

----------


## Lyche

> Et tu l'as eu o ta licence Windows ? Sur le PC que tu avais achet prcdemment ? Ben, dsol, elle n'est pas valide sur le nouveau PC !


Seules les licences OEM ne sont pas r-utilisables. EN revanche s'il possde une version boite (avec DVD) alors acheter une licence OEM c'est payer une deuxime licence.

Par contre, il y a un truc qui est marrant, mais l'OEM est vraiment un systme conu pour la consommation et s'adapte trs bien  ce cas. Pourquoi vouloir racheter une cl si on a dj une autre?? bah voil! on a qu' rendre les cls utilisables une seule fois !! La grosse arnaque vient de l en mon sens, mais c'est un autre dbat je pense :p

----------


## alexrtz

> @rurouni alex :tu peux me citer tes entreprises qui vendent  des particuliers des ordinateurs sans OS stp. Je suis juste curieux, vu que je n'arrive pas  en trouver


http://www.grosbill.com/4-grosbill_n...au-pc_grosbill

a fait juste + de 15 ans que beaucoup de boites le font... (probablement avant, mais comme c'est seulement  ce moment-l que j'ai commenc  regarder pour voir si je pouvais me payer une machine - et la rponse a trs vite t non, mme sans Windows XD -, bah je peux rien affirmer pour avant).

----------


## stardeath

> seule les licences OEM ne sont pas r-utilisables. EN revanche s'il possde une version boite (avec DVD) alors acheter une licence OEM c'est payer une deuximes licence.
> 
> Par contre, il y a un truc qui est marrant, mais l'OEM est vraiment un systme conu pour la consommation et s'adapte trs bien  ce cas. Pourquoi vouloir racheter une cl si on n'a dj une autre?? bah voil! on a qu' rendre les cls utilisables une seule fois !! La grosse arnaque vient de l en mon sens, mais c'est un autre dbat je pense :p


la consommation, bof, si tu revends le pc qui possde une licence oem, le nouvel acqureur a une machine prte  l'emploi.

----------


## trenton

> Et tu l'as eu o ta licence Windows ? Sur le PC que tu avais achet prcdemment ? Ben, dsol, elle n'est pas valide sur le nouveau PC !


*Et si je suis tudiant et que j'ai une version gratuite via mon cole ?*

Aprs, tu vas peut tre me dire qu'il y a que 2 ou 3 tudiants dans le monde : ou alors tu vas m'expliquer pourquoi malgr la facilit d'avoir un ordi sans OS (selon toi), aucun de ces tudiants n'a pens  conomiser le prix d'une nouvelle licence...

Peut tre qu'il n'y a aucun tudiant qui sache install Windows, mais comme il me semble que 
tu soutiens qu'installer Windows c'est plus simple qu'installer Ubuntu, ou bien le niveau est trs trs bas (car pour installer Ubuntu il suffit de savoir quelle langue on parle et quel fuseau horaire on utilise), ou alors tu te trompes quelque part tu ne crois pas ?

*Et si j'ai achet une version boite quand mon Vista ramait trop et que je voulais passer  7 sans racheter un ordi car il est parait-il plus performant ?*

La Fnac vend des versions boites, j'en ai mme vu dans des supermarchs, ou dans des magasins de jeux vidos, si elles sont l c'est bien que quelqu'un les achtes, non ?

A priori, il y a au moins autant de gens intresss par un ordi sans OS que par une version boite de Windows. Il y a suffisamment de personnes dans la seconde catgorie pour que la Fnac vende des versions boites, pourquoi d'aprs toi y en a-t-il pas suffisamment dans la premire catgorie pour qu'ils soient pris en considration ?

Peut-tre que les gens achtent la boite pour dcorer leur appart, qui sait...

Avant tu parlais du piratage pour expliquer la vente lie. Alors, que se passe-t-il, plus personne ne pirate en France, a n'intresse plus personne ? 

Tout  l'heure, quelqu'un annonait que la fin de la vente lie allait amen une hausse des prix : c'est bien connu en conomie, la concurrence a fait toujours monter les prix.  ::roll:: 

Mais pour s'en convaincre, il suffit de prendre l'exemple que l'on a sous la main: les netbooks. L'arrive des netbooks a fracass les prix (grce au retrait entre autre de Windows qui cotait trop cher pour faire du low cost), puis Microsoft brade ses licences... Bref, des prix tirs vers le bas... 

Oups, qui l'aurait cru ???? La concurrence a fait baisser les prix ! Non, l je tombe des nues, toutes mes connaissances en conomies sont remises en cause...

----------


## stardeath

> ...


haaa le statut d'tudiant et ses licences gratuites, moi mme j'en ai profit et pourtant je n'ai achet (presque) que des pc avec un oem dessus, pourquoi? (et des licences windows j'en ai, 2 par an depuis ma scolarit de 7 ans  la fac, a en fait du windows)
Peut-tre parce que le windows oem m'assure que le pc fonctionne correctement et que c'est pas simplement une bourde de ma part le jour o il dmarre plus '-_-

La concurrence? mais quelle concurrence, j'ai plus les chiffres sous la main a date tellement, mais le taux de retour des netbooks sous linux  pas mal effray tout le monde.
De plus si j'ai bon souvenir mme au dbut de la mode netbook, ceux avec linux tait plus cher que ceux sous windows (cite de dell o le premier tait 45$ plus cher que le second)

Par contre je veux bien voir d'o tu tiens que les netbboks sous nux taient moins chers, parce que dans mes souvenirs, quand j'aie voulu en acheter un, c'tait exactement le contraire.

----------


## trenton

> haaa le statut d'tudiant et ses licences gratuites, moi mme j'en ai profit et pourtant je n'ai achet (presque) que des pc avec un oem dessus, pourquoi? (et des licences windows j'en ai, 2 par an depuis ma scolarit de 7 ans  la fac, a en fait du windows)
> peut tre parce que le windows oem m'assure que le pc fonctionne correctement et que c'est pas simplement une bourde de ma part le jour o il dmarre plus '-_-


Oh non dit pas a, on va finir par croire que Windows c'est plus compliqu que GNU-Linux qui s'installe facilement...

Pure, mais qu'est ce que tu fais sur ce forum si tu sais pas installer Windows alors que Mme Michu qui fait ses courses  la Fnac sait l'installer puisque la Fnac lui vend des versions boites ?




> la concurrence? mais quelle concurrence, j'ai plus les chiffres sous la main a date tellement, mais le taux de retour des netbooks sous linux a pas mal effray tout le monde.


Il y a eu de la com' pour dire qu'il y avait un gros taux de retour des netbooks avec GNU-Linux, avant qu'on apprenne que c'tait le mme taux qu'avec Windows. 




> de plus si j'ai bon souvenir mme au dbut de la mode netbook, ceux avec linux tait plus cher que ceux sous windows (cite de dell o le premier tait 45$ plus cher que le second)


Au tout dpart il n'y avait que du GNU-Linux (et tout tait vite en rupture de stock  l'poque du eeepc), puis finalement, Microsoft a baiss ses prix et les constructeurs ont fini par mettre les versions Windows en avant. 

Microsoft a fait un prix spcial pour les ordinateurs avec petit cran, ils ont baiss les prix ils l'ont dit, que a te plaise ou non.




> par contre je veux bien voir d'o tu tiens que les netbboks sous nux taient moins chers, parce que dans mes souvenirs, quand j'aie voulu en acheter un, c'tait exactement le contraire.


Oui, maintenant, tout comme aujourd'hui, un ordi sans OS coute en gnral plus cher qu'un ordi avec Windows. Mais alors quoi, Windows aurait un prix ngatif ?

----------


## stardeath

> ...


linux? tu veux dire un truc genre ubuntu 10.04 qui met 4h pour s'installer sur un p4 2.4GHz avec une ati 9600? oui effectivement je n'ai eu que 2-3 clics  faire (comme pour windows en mme temps).

donc le fait de prendre une version oem en plus pour m'assurer des tests garanti par un constructeur me fait passer pour un dbile (?) et ben certain devrait apprendre l'humilit XD
et Madame Michu achte des versions boite maintenant, c'est nouveaux?

avant qu'on apprenne que c'tait le mme taux de retour? pareil j'ai suivi l'histoire  l'poque et a n'tait pas le cas.

que a me plaise que windows baisse les prix? je m'en tamponne, linux a fait un rat avec les netbooks, microsoft a enfonc le clou, rien de grave pour ma part.

windows a un prix ngatif, peut tre, mais je pencherai pour le tas de salets install sur windows de base, ainsi que par le fait qu'un pc sous windows a plus de chance d'tre vendu qu'un pc sans os, mais bon c'est tellement dur d'acheter un pc avec windows 50 moins cher qu'un pc sans os, quel dchirement.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui, maintenant, tout comme aujourd'hui, un ordi sans OS coute en gnral plus cher qu'un ordi avec Windows. Mais alors quoi, Windows aurait un prix ngatif ?


Merci d'appuyer mes propos. Mme si, pour ne pas reconnaitre un tat de fait, tu fais le pitre en parlant de prix ngatif pour Windows, tu apportes gentiment de l'eau  mon moulin.

Un PC *sans* windows coute plus cher qu'un pc *avec* Windows ! Pour quoi ? Simple logique commerciale. Et puis toujours le principe offre/demande. Il y a moins de demandes pour un PC nu, que pour des PC avec Windows.  ::ccool:: 

Maintenant, je ne dis pas que c'est bien, que c'est normal... 
Je dis que c'est comme a, n'en dplaise aux rfractaires. Et  mon sens, y a beaucoup plus grave dans la grande distribution, comme, par exemple, pourquoi les fruits et lgumes provenant du bout du monde sont-ils vendus moins chers que ceux produits dans ma rgion ?  :8O:  Mais, bon... Visiblement, la faim dans le monde, c'est moins grave que Windows sur des PC !  ::calim2::

----------


## alexrtz

> linux? tu veux dire un truc genre ubuntu 10.04 qui met 4h pour s'installer sur un p4 2.4GHz avec une ati 9600?


Quelle tape de l'installation a prise le + de temps ?




> oui effectivement je n'ai eu que 2-3 clics  faire (comme pour windows en mme temps).


En mme temps, pour comparer un Windows avec lequel t'as pratiquement rien lors d'une install fraiche et o tu dois passer quelques heures sur le net pour avoir un systme utilisable, et une Ubuntu o t'as quelque chose d'utilisable  la fin de l'installation, faut quand mme tre d'une sacre mauvaise foi...




> Un PC *sans* windows cote plus cher qu'un pc *avec* Windows !


On ne peut pas comparer les prix d'une machine avec et sans Windows, en tout cas pour les machines de bureau, pour la simple et bonne raison que les machines avec Windows prinstall sont majoritairement vendues dans les grandes enseignes (Dary, FNAC, Auchan, ...) alors que les machines nues sont vendues chez des assembleurs.

Et comme le matriel vendu chez les assembleurs est bien souvent de meilleure qualit que la m***e qui est mis dans les PCs des grandes enseignes (et ouais, c'est pas le tout de savoir qu'il y a 1T de DD, 4 Go de RAM, ...), a cote fatalement plus cher, mais Windows n'a rien  voir l-dedans.

----------


## trenton

> Un PC *sans* windows coute plus cher qu'un pc *avec* Windows ! Pour quoi ? Simple logique commerciale. Et puis toujours le principe offre/demande. Il y a moins de demandes pour un PC nu, que pour des PC avec Windows.


Ah !!! Aprs la concurrence qui fait monter les prix, on a la demande qui fait baisser les prix, et l'offre qui les fait monter !!!

 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

C'est donc pour a que quand tout le monde achte du ptrole, le cours de celui-ci s'effondre. 

 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 




> Merci d'appuyer mes propos.Mme si, pour ne pas reconnaitre un tat de fait, tu fais le pitre en parlant de prix ngatif pour Windows, tu apportes gentiment de l'eau  mon moulin.


J'appuie pas tes propos, je pose plein de questions auxquelles tu n'es pas capable de rpondre.

Si les machines sans OS sont plus chres, c'est justement pour t'obliger  prendre Windows. Pendant un moment, Dell a fait une offre: vous voulez pas de Windows, on vous facture 800 euros de dsinstallation. Si a c'est pas pour dcourager le client...




> Linux a fait un rat avec les netbooks


Ah bon, pour toi tre en rupture de stock c'est faire un rat !? Remarque c'est pas plus stupide que de dire que la concurrence fait monter les prix...




> Mais, bon... Visiblement, la faim dans le monde, c'est moins grave que Windows sur des PC !


Visiblement pour toi, il est plus important qu'on continue d'obliger les gens  acheter Windows qu' rgler le problme de la faim dans le monde.

----------


## dams78

> Et tu l'as eu o ta licence Windows ? Sur le PC que tu avais achet prcdemment ? Ben, dsol, elle n'est pas valide sur le nouveau PC !


Il y a pas plusieurs versions des Windows? Moi je trouve a normal qu'on est pas  payer plusieurs fois, o mme  ne pas avoir  payer pour quelques choses qu'on utilise pas. Et d'ailleurs heureusement c'est bien ce que la loi dit.




> de plus si j'ai bon souvenir mme au dbut de la mode netbook, ceux avec linux tait plus cher que ceux sous windows (cite de dell o le premier tait 45$ plus cher que le second)
> 
> Par contre je veux bien voir d'o tu tiens que les netbboks sous nux taient moins chers, parce que dans mes souvenirs, quand j'aie voulu en acheter un, c'tait exactement le contraire.


A une poque je regardais pour m'en acheter un, et je crois que c'tait les eeepc qui pour le mme prix entre un Windows et un Linux offrait pour le Linux un disque dur plus grand et peut-tre mme autre chose mais a remonte alors dsol j'ai pas de sources.

----------


## alexrtz

> vous voulez pas de Windows, on vous facture 800 euros de dsinstallation.


L doit y avoir une petite faute de frappe  ::P:

----------


## unknow0

> En mme temps, pour comparer un Windows avec lequel t'as pratiquement rien lors d'une install fraiche et o tu dois passer quelques heures sur le net pour avoir un systme utilisable, et une Ubuntu o t'as quelque chose d'utilisable  la fin de l'installation, faut quand mme tre d'une sacre mauvaise foi...


Aller sur le net avec une installe frache de windows? Il faudrait dj installer le driver rseaux xD
(et oui j'ai jamais vu une installe de windows qui ait le driver reseau ..)

Alors c'est bien beau mais le driver rseau c'est le plus chiant avoir :s obliger d'avoir un autre pc pour le recup (ou d'avoir les cd de driver avec le matos mais sans en super marcher ils ont pas xD)

fin bref un gnome ou un kde a vient avec un plthore de logiciel plus ou moins utile faudrait comparer  l'installe d'un windows de ses drivers d'open office, de gimp, de windows media player, et des equivalents pour tout le reste ..

----------


## stardeath

> Quelle tape de l'installation a prise le + de temps ?


je sais pas, j'en avais parl avec des membres du forum pour essayer d'identifier mais sans succs. enfin le propos sur l'install de linux tait juste l pour balancer, a n'a pas trop de rapport avec le sujet.




> En mme temps, pour comparer un Windows avec lequel t'as pratiquement rien lors d'une install fraiche et o tu dois passer quelques heures sur le net pour avoir un systme utilisable, et une Ubuntu o t'as quelque chose d'utilisable  la fin de l'installation, faut quand mme tre d'une sacre mauvaise foi...


on va interdire  microsoft de mettre wmp sur son os, il y a peu de temps c'tait avec ie, et tu dis que je suis de mauvaise fois pour comparer?
je dirais plutt le contraire, si windows fournissait un os avec encore plus de trucs installs de base, on le poursuivrait encore pour abus de position dominante '-_-




> Et comme le matriel vendu chez les assembleurs est bien souvent de meilleure qualit que la m***e qui est mis dans les PCs des grandes enseignes (et ouais, c'est pas le tout de savoir qu'il y a 1T de DD, 4 Go de RAM, ...), a cote fatalement plus cher, mais Windows n'a rien  voir l-dedans.


+1




> Ah bon, pour toi tre en rupture de stock c'est faire un rat !? Remarque c'est pas plus stupide que de dire que la concurrence fait monter les prix...


chez moi une rupture de stock ne veut pas forcment dire qu'un produit a du succs (cas de stock bas volontaire pour alimenter le buzz), surtout que dans ce cas, le netbook tait un nouveau produit, on peut pas corrler le succs du netbook avec le succs de linux surtout avec les retours que j'ai constat et dont je n'ai pas les preuves.

----------


## dams78

> on va interdire  microsoft de mettre wmp sur son os, il y a peu de temps c'tait avec ie, et tu dis que je suis de mauvaise fois pour comparer?
> je dirai plutt le contraire, si windows fournissait un os avec encore plus de trucs installs de base, on le poursuivrait encore pour abus de position dominante '-_-


Sauf si on laisse le choix  l'utilisateur, comme c'est actuellement le cas, au moins sous Debian.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Sauf si on laisse le choix  l'utilisateur, comme c'est actuellement le cas, au moins sous Debian.


Ha ?  :8O: 

J'ai pas eu de choix sous Dbian, moi ! 

De toute faon, vous tes franchement de mauvaise foi, les mecs. 

A la fin de l'installation, que ce soit Windows ou Linux, on est au mme point.

----------


## unknow0

> J'ai pas eu de choix sous Dbian, moi !


.. heu bizarement sous debian il y a un choix de "profile d'installation" genre server lamp, interface graphique, pc portable, ..
en decochant tous bizarement l'install et vachement plus rapide (avec une netinstall en tous cas)




> De toute faon, vous tes franchement de mauvaise foi, les mecs. 
> 
> A la fin de l'installation, que ce soit Windows ou Linux, on est au mme point.


heuu pas trop  la fin d'une installe windows sans aucun driver reseaux, .. comparer un linux totalement fonctionnelle il y a une lgre diffrence tu ne trouves pas?

Qui plus est quand on veut comparer la vitesse d'installation autant prendre des installation quivalente en terme de programme livrer, driver prsent ou pas, ...
sinon de se ct l on peut tout aussi bien dire qu'installer une debian (installe minimal donc mode console only avec seulement le minimal vital) comparer a une install de windows avec tous les programmes courant (anti-virus, pack bureautique, pdf, ..) et dire que debian c'est vachement bien a s'installe vachement plus vite que windows ..

----------


## stardeath

> heuu pas trop a la fin d'une installe windows sans aucun driver reseaux, .. comparer un linux totalement fonctionnelle il y a une lgre diffrence tu ne trouve pas?


mieux vaut pas s'aventurer dans ce domaine l, les 2 peuvent avoir des tares sur les pilotes inclus.

----------


## trenton

> chez moi une rupture de stock ne veut pas forcment dire qu'un produit a du succs (cas de stock bas volontaire pour alimenter le buzz), surtout que dans ce cas, le netbook tait un nouveau produit, on peut pas corrler le succs du netbook avec le succs de linux surtout avec les retours que j'ai constat et dont je n'ai pas les preuves.


Et donc ? Tu dis que c'est un chec. Il y a n pices, n pices ont t vendues. Il aurait fallu en vendre combien pour que ce soit pas un chec ? 2n ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> .. heu bizarement sous debian il y a une choix de "profile d'installation" genre server lamp, interface graphique, pc portable, ..
> en decochant tous bizarement l'install et fachement plus rapide (avec une netinstall en tous cas)


HA ce choix l !   ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  
Trop drle ! 



> Bonjour Madame Michu, vous voulez un server lamp, une interface graphique Gnome, KDE, XFE, bureautique, ... ? Bon alors vous voulez quoi ?


  ::mouarf::   ::ccool:: 




> heuu pas trop a la fin d'une installe windows sans aucun driver reseaux, .. comparer un linux totalement fonctionnelle il y a une lgre diffrence tu ne trouve pas?


Oui, en effet. Mais, tu as d inverser les 2 cas. Sous Windows, je n'ai jamais eu de problme de pilote depuis la version 98, a remonte pas mal, quand mme. Alors que Linux, n'est toujours pas capable de me trouver un pilote dur 2 en moyenne !  ::aie::

----------


## stardeath

> Et donc ? Tu dis que c'est un chec. Il y a n pices, n pices ont t vendues. Il aurait fallu en vendre combien pour que ce soit pas un chec ? 2n ?


et donc a te suffit pour attribuer le mrite  linux? et ben il te faut pas grand chose, de mon point de vu c'est surtout le fait que les netbooks c'tait nouveau, mais bon, je vais te laisser rver.

----------


## unknow0

> mieux vaut pas s'aventurer dans ce domaine l, les 2 peuvent avoir des tares sur les pilotes inclus.


Certes mais sur le reseau ou il y a justement des normes pour utiliser le materiel via donc des drivers generiques qui marchent partout .. (loin d'tre optimal 
Et windows n'est pas foutu de les utiliser ..  ( part lors de l'instalation via le rseau notament)
Les fonctions vitales sont normalement toujours fonctionnelles (reseau, souris, clavier, ecran)
Aprs pour les autres fonctions (wifi, webcam, touche bizard du clavier, ..) j'avoue que a peut tre galre (mme si personellement je n'ai jamais eu de problme *ouf*)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> et donc a te suffit pour attribuer le mrite  linux? et ben il te faut pas grand chose, de mon point de vu c'est surtout le fait que les netbooks c'tait nouveau, mais bon, je vais te laisser rver.


Nouveau et surtout pas cher ! Les gens ont cru achet de vritable PC pour le prix d'un tlphone portable. Ils l'ont allum ... et ben je peux rien faire avec...   ::calim2::  

Un petit nombre l'ont rendu, une grosse majorit l'ont gard, pour le montrer en soire : "T'as vu, j'ai un netbooks !" "Ouah ! et c'est bien" "Ouaih super" "Et tu fais quoi avec" "." "Ah oui, quand mme !"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Certes mais sur le reseau o il y a justement des normes pour utiliser le materiel via donc des drivers generiques qui marchent partout .. (loin d'etre optimal certes mais a marche)
> et windows n'est pas foutu de les utiliser ..  ( part lors de l'instalation via le rseau notamment)
> les fonctions vitales sont normalement toujours fonctionnelles (reseau, souris, clavier, ecran)
> Aprs pour les autres fonctions (wifi, webcam, touche bizard du clavier, ..) j'avoue que a peut tre galre (mme si personellement je n'ai jamais eu de problme *ouf*)


Ta dernire installation de windows date de quand? parce que lorsque j'installe mon XP Pro je peux me connecter au web immdiatement, quand j'instale vista pareil et seven je pense que c'est la mme chose (mme si je n'en ai jamais install pour le moment)

----------


## unknow0

> Oui, en effet. Mais, tu as du inverser les 2 cas. Sous Windows, je n'ai jamais eu de problme de pilote depuis la version 98, a remonte pas mal, quand mme.


bin personellement avec la plthore d'installations wndows que j'ai faites il ne m'a jamais touv le pilote rseau (entre autres mais c'est le plus nervant :s)




> Alors que Linux, n'est toujours pas capable de me trouver un pilote dur 2 en moyenne !


bin a depend ce que c'est aussi les webcam/wifi et autres trucs "bizares" j'avoue que c'est souvent dfaillant, meme si a tend  marcher de mieux en mieux, c'est loin d'etre optimal :s




> Ta dernires installation de windows date de quand? parce que lorsque j'instale mon XP Pro je peux me connecter au web immdiatement, quand j'instale vista pareil et seven je pense que c'est la mme chose (mme si je n'en ai jamais install pour le moment)


heu .. l'anne dernire ou celle d'avant (je sais plus trop)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> bin personellement avec la plotore d'install wndows que j'ai faite il ne m'a jamais touver le driver lan (entre autre mais c'est le plus chiant :s)


Honntement, ici, il m'arrive souvent de formater des bcanes (quand elles changent de propritaire). Sous Windows 98, avant de formater, je notais les pilotes graphiques, audio et rseau afin de pouvoir facilement les rinstaller. 
J'avais garder cette habitude avec XP, mais comme a ne me servait pratiquement plus ( part une ou deux specif graphiques ou audio embarqu sur la CM), et maintenant, je ne le fais plus du tout !




> bin a depend de ce que c'est aussi les webcam/wifi et autre truc "bizare" j'avoue que c'est souvent le bordel, mme si a tend  marcher de mieux en mieux, c'est loin d'etre optimal :s


C'est vrai que a s'amliore, mais le fait est que quand a marche c'est bien, mais que si t'as un problme, avec Windows tu t'en sors, avec Linux, ben... c'est dfinitivement rp !

----------


## dams78

> Ha ? 
> 
> J'ai pas eu de choix sous Dbian, moi !


Mme rponse que unknow



> .. heu bizarement sous debian il y a un choix de "profile d'installation" genre server lamp, interface graphique, pc portable, ..
> en decochant tout bizarement l'install et vachement plus rapide (avec une netinstall en tout cas)





> HA ce choix l !   
> Trop drle !


Bah c'est quoi pour toi avoir le choix?
Sous debian t'arrives sur un cran o t'as genre une dizaine de case  cocher du style installer : l'interface graphique, un serveur web, un serveur blabla, etc, t'as mme une case ordinateur portable. Donc si t'as pas envie de te faire chier tu coches ce que tu veux, mais si tu veux aller plus loin tu peux rentrer d'un cran dans ces groupes, genre interface graphique : tu vas avoir le choix entre kde, gnome, etc.
Personnellement j'installe que le minimum et ensuite j'installe que ce que j'utilise, mais je trouve ce procd vraiment bien foutu!

----------


## dams78

> C'est vrai que a s'amliore, mais le fait est que quand a marche c'est bien, mais que si t'as un problme, avec Windows tu t'en sors, avec Linux, ben... c'est dfinitivement rp !


Tout mon matriel fonctionne personnellement, aprs je suis d'accord que je suis pas un utilisateur lambda comme vous dites, mais bon j'utilise pas une distribution pour utilisateur lambda aussi...

----------


## alexrtz

> enfin le propos sur l'install de linux tait juste l pour balancer, a n'a pas trop de rapport avec le sujet.


Si on pouvait se baser sur des faits plutt que juste vouloir "balancer", le dbat serait peut-tre plus constructif, non ?  :;): 





> je dirai plutt le contraire, si windows fournissait un os avec encore plus de trucs installs de base, on le poursuivrait encore pour abus de position dominante '-_-


Ce n'est pas l'excs de choix qui a valu  Microsoft ses poursuites pour abus de position dominante, c'est au contraire le choix trop restreint propos.
Si Windows tait fourni par dfaut avec plusieurs navigateurs possible, et pareil pour les autres logiciels, ils n'auraient pas eu ces problmes (attention : ceci est juste une description de la situation et ne reflte pas mon point de vue - perso je considre que si Microsoft veut livrer son systme avec seulement ses logiciels, a devrait tre son droit -).





> De toute faon, vous tes franchement de mauvaise foi, les mecs.


L'hpital, la charit, toussa...




> A la fin de l'installation, que ce soit Windows ou Linux, on est au mme point.


C'est pas en rptant plusieurs fois une nerie que a va devenir une vrit...




> Alors que Linux, n'est toujours pas capable de me trouver un pilote dur 2 en moyenne !


Les exemples qui t'ont permis d'observer cette moyenne ? (pour nous prouver que c'est pas de la mauvaise foi  ::):  )
S c'est juste pour "balancer" ou pour parler dans le vent, a sert pas  grand chose.




> si t'as un problme, avec Windows tu t'en sors, avec Linux, ben... c'est dfinitivement rp !


Si une personne qui connat suffisamment Windows a un problme avec Windows, elle s'en sort, sinon c'est dfinitivement rp.
Pareil pour Linux.

----------


## stardeath

> Ce n'est pas l'excs de choix qui a valu  Microsoft ses poursuites pour abus de position dominante, c'est au contraire le choix trop restreint propos.
> Si Windows tait fourni par dfaut avec plusieurs navigateurs possible, et pareil pour les autres logiciels, ils n'auraient pas eu ces problmes (attention : ceci est juste une description de la situation et ne reflte pas mon point de vue - perso je considre que si Microsoft veut livrer son systme avec seulement ses logiciels, a devrait tre son droit -).


windows livr avec des softs d'autres diteurs? je veux bien que a calme, mais dj que dans le monde du libre c'est le bordel niveau licence (le firefox s'appelant iceweasel dans une distribution pour incompatibilit de licence et droit sur le nom et le logo), alors du proprio fournissant du libre, a va encore en faire jaser.

et j'en passe, de plus rien n'empche personne d'aller sur le net chercher son soft prfr qu'il soit inclu ou pas.

----------


## trenton

> et donc a te suffit pour attribuer le mrite  linux? et ben il te faut pas grand chose, de mon point de vu c'est surtout le fait que les netbooks c'tait nouveau, mais bon, je vais te laisser rver.


J'ai pas dit que le mrite tait ici ou l. J'ai juste constat qu'en ayant une concurrence, on avait vu les prix baisser et non monter comme certains le soutiennent.

----------


## stardeath

> J'ai pas dit que le mrite tait ici ou l. J'ai juste constat qu'en ayant une concurrence, on avait vu les prix baisser et non monter comme certains le soutiennent.


dans ce cas j'ai rien dit '^^

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pour revenir au sujet principal, FireFox est-il sur le dclin...

Ben, a m'tonnerait, vu la pub qu'ils se font...  ::mouarf::   ::ccool::

----------


## unknow0

> Si une personne qui connat suffisamment Windows a un problme avec Windows, elle s'en sort, sinon c'est dfinitivement rp.
> Pareil pour Linux.


a dpend si sous Linux c'est un coup du "y a pas de driver pour ce matriel parce que le constructeur ne veux pas" je crois qu'on peut dire que c'est rp mme si tu connais bien...
(bon il reste toujours la cration de driver via reverse engineering mais c'est quand mme plus long et moins fiable :s)

----------


## dams78

> le firefox s'appelant iceweasel dans une distribution pour incompatibilit de licence et droit sur le nom et le logo


En fait, il me semble qu'on peut considrer Iceweasel comme un fork de Firefox fait par Debian. Je crois qu'ils modifient normment le code de Firefox notamment pour grer eux mme la mise  jour.

De toute faon vu comment est conu Windows  l'heure actuelle je pense que proposer une suite de logiciels  l'utilisateur serait trs compliquer : les installations devant tre effectues  la main par l'utilisateur. D'ailleurs, je crois que le ballot screen n'est qu'un site qui permet de tlcharger les diffrents excutables des navigateurs?

----------


## stardeath

> En fait, il me semble qu'on peut considrer Iceweasel comme un fork de Firefox fait par Debian. Je crois qu'ils modifient normment le code de Firefox notamment pour grer eux mme la mise  jour.
> 
> De toute faon vu comment est conu Windows  l'heure actuelle je pense que proposer une suite de logiciels  l'utilisateur serait trs compliquer : les installations devant tre effectues  la main par l'utilisateur. D'ailleurs je crois que le ballot screen n'est qu'un site qui permet de tlcharger les diffrents excutables des navigateurs?


Il y a la possibilit (selon l'installateur bien sur) de tlcharger, d'installer les softs de manire automatique et silencieuse, je me servais de cette possibilit quand je me faisais des unattended de xp, en 2 heures. J'avais un xp mise  jour avec quelques logiciels que j'installais systmatiquement  la main avant.

edit : oups j'ai confondu unintended et unattended (merci muse XD)

----------


## dams78

> y a la possibilit (selon l'installateur bien sur) de tlcharger, d'installer les softs de manire automatique et silencieuse, je me servais de cette possibilit quand je me faisais des unattended de xp, en 2 heures de temps j'avais un xp mise  jour avec quelques logiciels de j'installais systmatiquement  la main avant.
> 
> edit : oups j'ai confondu unintended et unattended (merci muse XD)


Je connaissais pas, Microsoft pourrai donc proposer un pannel de logiciel lors de l'installation de Windows, aprs le ballot screen c'est peut tre a qui va arriver...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Si une personne qui connat suffisamment Windows a un problme avec Windows, elle s'en sort, sinon c'est dfinitivement rp.
> Pareil pour Linux.


Disons que tu as combien de chance de tomber sur un matriel qui n'a pas de pilote pour Windows ? Et combien pour Linux ? 
Voil, tout est dit !

Personnellement, ma dernire tentative d'installer Linux sur mon PC s'est solde par : 
Un rsolution graphique infrieure  celle que j'avais avec Windowsla carte Wifi qui ne fonctionne pasla WebCam qui n'est pas dtectla manette de jeu qui ne fonctionne pasL'imprimante qui n'est pas reconnue, ni son scanner
L'installation de Seven... Ben rien  faire, tous les pilotes ont t installs sans que je n'ai rien  faire !

----------


## stardeath

> Je connaissais pas, Microsoft pourrai donc proposer un pannel de logiciel lors de l'installation de Windows, aprs le ballot screen c'est peut-tre a qui va arriver...


oui il pourrait mais personnellement je prfrerai qu'il me laisse faire mes bidouilles comme un grand.
et s'il en propose quand mme, quoi proposer sans que a fasse des jaloux? ><
(genre comme pour le ballot screen ...)

----------


## bioinfornatics

> Disons que tu as combien de chance de tomber sur un matriel qui n'a pas de pilote pour Windows ? Et combien pour Linux ? 
> Voil, tout est dit !
> 
> Personnellement, ma dernire tentative d'installer Linux sur mon PC s'est solde par : 
> Un rsolution graphique infrieure  celle que j'avais avec Windowsla carte Wifi qui ne fonctionne pasla WebCam qui n'est pas dtectla manette de jeu qui ne fonctionne pasL'imprimante qui n'est pas reconnue, ni son scanner
> L'installation de Seven... Ben rien  faire, tous les pilotes ont t installs sans que je n'ai rien  faire !


Ben pour (sur une Fedora 13 car je connais bien et elle est souvent en avance par rapport  d'autres):
Les webCam  ce jour il y a pratiquement pas webCam non reconnu nativementLe wifi si on passe par une installation DVD dans 90% des cas y a rien  faire (sauf exception mais la doc explique bien comment faire )Les imprimmantes et scanner sous Linux ont le mme niveau d'intgration que chez Apple donc pour les marques HP, cannon, epson pas de soucis (pour epson des fois il faut un firmware pour le scanner fourni chez eux la encore la doc explique cel)Les manettes tout ce qui est usb devraient plus avoir de soucis

----------


## Shirraz

> oui il pourrait mais personnellement je prfrerai qu'il me laisse faire mes bidouilles comme un grand.
> et s'il en propose quand mme, quoi proposer sans que a fasse des jaloux? ><
> (genre comme pour le ballot screen ...)



Vous n'en avez pas marre de vos dbats bidons ? 

- Windows n'est pas fait pour laisser les utilisateurs "bidouiller" (c'est comme a que Windows finit par bugger et qu'on entend tout le monde rler que Windows = grosse merde)
- Linux n'est pas user friendly / universel


/discuss

----------


## stardeath

> Vous n'en avez pas mort de vos dbats bidons ? 
> 
> - Windows n'est pas fait pour laisser les utilisateurs "bidouiller" (c'est comme a que Windows finit par bugger et qu'on entend tout le monde rler que Windows = grosse merde)
> - Linux n'est pas user friendly / universel
> 
> 
> /discuss


O_o

(dsol mais l j'ai vraiment pas grand chose de constructif  dire, je suis baubi)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ben pour (sur une Fedora 13 car je connais bien et elle est souvent en avance par rapport  d'autres)


Voil o est le problme. Ce qui est vrai avec une distribution, ne l'est pas avec une autre. En gros, si j'ai un problme avec l'installation de la distri X, on va me dire, moi, j'en ai pas avec la distri Y. Bon, OK, je recommence avec la distri Y. Et, l le problme est rsolu, mais hlas un autre est apparu. Etc...  ::roll::

----------


## bioinfornatics

Non ce n'est pas un problme seulement les ditributions ne visent pas le mme public et n'offre pas les mmes services. 
Pour faire simple :
Debian ou CentOS pour les serveurFedora ou Debian Testing pour avoir un systme d'exploitation avec les dernieres technologiesUbuntu LTS si on veut quelque chose de plus "user friendly" (entre quote car subjectif) qu'une debian stableFedora ou Ubuntu pour avoir un systeme "user friendly"
Bon pour faire simple je me suis limit  3 trois distributions ce n'est pas le lieu de tout comparer.
Pour ton problme il est pas insurmontable et quelque soit la distribution, quand on sait pas on demande. Que ce soit la distribution X ou Y webCam, wifi, Imprimante etc c'est relativement pareil  quelques exceptions prs (cas o le matos est une rcente gnration => prfr une distribution up-to-date)

Donc non a dpend pas de la distribution mais que tu n'es pas allez voir le forum de la distribution en question sinon a marcherait.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Donc non a dpend pas de la distribution mais que tu n'est pas allez voir le forum de la distribution en question sinon a marcherait


Je veux bien te croire, mais hlas, a n'a pas march pour moi. Sur les forums en question,  part le fait qu'il aurait fallu que je sois capable de crer mon propre pilote, c'est tout ce que j'en ai tir !  ::aie:: 

Mais, ce n'est pas grave, Windows Seven fonctionne trs bien, et une partie des membres de ce forum m'ont carrment dgout pour trs longtemps de Linux.

----------


## bioinfornatics

> une partie des membres de ce forum m'ont carrment dgout pour trs longtemps de Linux.


Je peux comprendre que des personnes t'en ont dgout (je n'en connais pas la raison) peut-tre l'ont-il fait par esprit dfensif (c'est un comportement primaire retrouv chez les animaux). Il faut bien le reconnaitre que c'est un sujet  Troll et que ni toi ni les autres ne veulent laisser passer des dires injustifis, faux ou encore ... avec des prjugs  ::?:  .
Je ne dis pas que j'ai jamais de souci sur mon Linux, mais j'en suis trs content comme toi tu dois l'tre c'est le plus important. Maintenant quand un argument avanc par l'un ou l'autre tant qu'il est justifi et fiable faut mettre a fieret de ct et l'accepter.
Bonne continuation  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je peux comprendre que des personnes t'en on dgout (je n'en connais pas la raison) peut-tre l'ont il fait par esprit dfensif (c'est un comportement primaire retrouv chez les animaux). Il faut bien le reconnaitre que c'est un sujet  Troll et que ni toi ni les autres ne veulent laisser passer des dires injustifis, faux ou encore ... avec des prjugs  .
> Je ne dis pas que j'ai jamais de souci sur mon Linux, mais j'en suis trs content (comme toi tu dois l'tre c'est le plus important. Maintenant quand un argument avanc par l'un ou l'autre tant qu'il est justifi et fiable faut mettre a fieret de ct et l'accepter.
> Bonne continuation


Bonne continuation  toi aussi.  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

> Je peux comprendre que des personnes t'en on dgout (je n'en connais pas la raison) peut-tre l'ont-il fait par esprit dfensif (c'est un comportement primaire retrouv chez les animaux). Il faut bien le reconnaitre que c'est un sujet  Troll et que ni toi ni les autres ne veulent laisser passer des dires injustifi, faux ou encore ... avec des prjugs  .
> Je ne dis pas que j'ai jamais de souci sur mon Linux, mais j'en suis trs content comme toi tu dois l'tre c'est le plus important. Maintenant quand un argument avanc par l'un ou l'autre tant qu'il est justifi et fiable faut mettre a fieret de ct et l'accepter.
> Bonne continuation


Oui sauf que c'est pas du tout ce qu'il se passe sur le forum, mais  force on s'y habitue  ::haha::

----------


## trenton

> Je veux bien te croire, mais hlas, a n'a pas march pour moi. Sur les forums en question,  part le fait qu'il aurait fallu que je sois capable de crer mon propre pilote, c'est tout ce que j'en ai tir ! 
> 
> Mais, ce n'est pas grave, Windows Seven fonctionne trs bien, et une partie des membres de ce forum m'ont carrment dgout pour trs longtemps de Linux.


Ben alors, tu as achet ton PC dans un super march ? Tu n'es pas all voir un pro qui t'as conseill du matos compatible avec tout ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GanYoshi

Personnellement mon Firefox ramait  fond et avait trs souvent (au moins toutes les minutes) quelques secondes de non-rponses parce qu'il ramait trop. 

a fait plus de deux ans que j'utilise le mme profil, j'ai juste vid le cache, l'historique de navigation, les connexions actives et les formulaires et historiques de recherche et mon Firefox est redevenu trs ractif. 

Donc voil, c'est bizarre que les rglages par dfaut en amne  ramer  ce point mais enfin bon c'est  savoir si vous tes utilisateurs Firefox depuis longtemps et que vous trouvez qu'il rame.

----------


## dams78

> Mais, ce n'est pas grave, Windows Seven fonctionne trs bien, et une partie des membres de ce forum m'ont carrment dgout pour trs longtemps de Linux.


Linux tu l'aimes ou tu le quittes  ::mouarf::  (je suis sr que cette petite phrase va te faire trs plaisir  ::aie:: )

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Linux tu l'aimes ou tu le quittes  (je suis sr que cette petite phrase va te faire trs plaisir )


Bof ! Elle me conforte dans mon opinion, c'est tout, mais globalement, a m'attriste plus qu'autre chose.

----------


## bioinfornatics

> Bof ! Elle me conforte dans mon opinion, c'est tout, mais globalement, a m'attriste plus qu'autre chose.


Il est vident que l'on est pas d'accord sur ce point. Il serait prfrable de ne pas parler avec subjectivit (opinion) mais seulement des choses concrtes avec objectivit.

Le sujet parle de Firefox, je ne doute point que vous allez trouver un lien mais recentrez-vous sur le sujet. Au lieu de faire des confrontations crites telles des enfant sans argument permettant d'invalider une thse. Et ... continuer la provocations ... il est vident que certains vont tre choqu ....
Merci

----------


## byrautor

::): 
Merci pour ces changes.
On y apprend quelque chose et parfois de srieux.
 ::D:

----------

